# !2020 Morel Season Begins...



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Michiganders,

I just saw a hunter in DETROIT area, Oakland County, 
found a small morel. 

From what I am seeing out there, blacks should be coming 
very soon to SW MI.

noskydaddy


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Is this possible?????????????


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

You can't get more Reliable Confirmation than this; a Video posted by @jack
on April 2nd 2017 of himself finding some small Young Morels in one of his spots *looks like blacks"
on March 28th 2017 in Jackson county Michigan...now im sure of it !
Thank You Jack
for Everything


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

While 400miles south in Martin county Indiana @scottyg11 is only just beginning to find some small Young Morels "looks like a Grey"
on April 2nd 2017
Thank You Scotty 
for as always..Excellent Reporting


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 26452
> View attachment 26454
> Is this possible?????????????


I don't believe it. Head games its all part of the fierce mushroom competition. I went through West Lafayette Sunday. Due to topography their, they get morels 1-2 weeks ahead of the rest of us in the northern part of the state, and its not happening their yet but its close. As for the rest of northwest Indiana probably another week, possibly two. Is my guess.


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey Noskydaddy I've been meaning to ask is it Noski Daddy or No sky daddy? Also whats the meaning if any? Thanks.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Stelthshroomer said:


> Hey Noskydaddy I've been meaning to ask is it Noski Daddy or No sky daddy? Also whats the meaning if any? Thanks.


No Sky Daddy as in Atheist.


----------



## Tyler Logsdon (Apr 3, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> No Sky Daddy as in Atheist.


Hello I’m from porter county have you seen any morels out there yet


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tyler Logsdon said:


> Hello I’m from porter county have you seen any morels out there yet


Porter County INDIANA?

If so, check that board for NW IN details buddy.

Not much here in SW MI yet.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> No Sky Daddy as in Atheist.


Always wondered, never asked. NSD, i like that.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jashroomer said:


> Always wondered, never asked. NSD, i like that.


Thanks for asking. 

In fact, @Stelthshroomer is only the 2nd person to EVER ask me that. 
Asking someone about themselves indicates a level of sophistication. In my opinion. 

I'm always disappointed in the many people I know whom never ask me about anything personal. 
It seems more like a faucet opened about themselves. blah blah blah!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone seeing anything out there?


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> Anyone seeing anything out there?


I looked in Ingham Co yesterday and didn't find any. Have you always lived in MI? I thought you were from Indiana or somewhere further south. BTW I pronounce your name No Ski daddy. Going to be hard to change that in my head.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

I checked a couple spots yesterday that usually hit early, but didn’t find any. I figured it was a stretch but hard not to look with that nice stretch of warm weather we had. I’m in Washtenaw, with the temps dropping I’m figuring another week before I see anything in my spots, maybe more


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

celticcurl said:


> I looked in Ingham Co yesterday and didn't find any. Have you always lived in MI? I thought you were from Indiana or somewhere further south. BTW I pronounce your name No Ski daddy. Going to be hard to change that in my head.


Haha, cute. Well I don't SKI at all so you can keep the name intact! 
Both ways work. LOL

I grew up in Indiana and lived there for a 7 year spurt, 
which is why I was so active on that board. Plus that thread 
is more active so I still loiter.

I moved back to Michigan about 2 years ago because 
I've always felt more at home here.

I guess I'm a "HOOSIERGANDER!" <--- (trademark!)

Thanks for asking.


----------



## JSTB1723 (Apr 10, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Hi Michiganders,
> 
> I just saw a hunter in DETROIT area, Oakland County,
> found a small morel.
> ...


----------



## JSTB1723 (Apr 10, 2020)

SW Michigan not really up yet been looking everyday and no luck..ground still to cold next couple weeks should do justice


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

JSTB1723 said:


> SW Michigan not really up yet been looking everyday and no luck..ground still to cold next couple weeks should do justice


Same for me. Hunted 6 consecutive days. A few brains. Not much else.


----------



## JSTB1723 (Apr 10, 2020)

About where you at? I'm between Kalamazoo and grand Rapids


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

JSTB1723 said:


> SW Michigan not really up yet been looking everyday and no luck..ground still to cold next couple weeks should do justice


Sounds about right..but i do believe the Confirmed early finds in Michigan..
also Here is something interesting 
Lancaster Pennsylvania always begins Popping the same week as My Hometown Bloomington Indiana..
they are on the same Latitude. 
but Lancaster is 600 miles east of us


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@celticcurl I cant find the post you commented on about hooking up thinking I was in Michigan I wish! But I was just checking counties through my resources! I'm hoping they dont try stopping travel as long as they dont I'll be up most of May and I cannot wait! I'm guessing I might see you here in Indiana at the foray? If not I'll definitely see you in Michigan!


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

found a couple babies today in my early spot. Washtenaw county. The coming weekend I expect will be fruitful. Good luck all!!


----------



## Ari Morilla (Jan 26, 2020)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 29422
> 
> found a couple babies today in my early spot. Washtenaw county. The coming weekend I expect will be fruitful. Good luck all!!


Good to see! I'm in Wayne County


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Ari Morilla said:


> Good to see! I'm in Wayne County


someone posted a small find in Wayne county on Michigan morels FB page on Saturday I believe


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm seeing very early pops in several areas. That's good.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> I'm seeing very early pops in several areas. That's good.


Are you seeing much in the Southwest corner?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jms0001 said:


> Are you seeing much in the Southwest corner?


No. A few more brains every day but nothing much else.


----------



## Ari Morilla (Jan 26, 2020)

jms0001 said:


> someone posted a small find in Wayne county on Michigan morels FB page on Saturday I believe


I think I saw that but I've been to a few early spots and haven't seen anything yet. This week should definitely do some good.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

you must be getting different weather than those of us in Kent county. Cold days and below freezing at night here. snow the last 2 days...


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Two small greys today. SW MI


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Kbart said:


> you must be getting different weather than those of us in Kent county. Cold days and below freezing at night here. snow the last 2 days...


we definitely got the snow too. But we had a stretch of 3 days or so In upper 50’s. That tree is in a spot on a south slope with no shade, that whole woods is my earliest spot every year. Went back there yesterday even with the cold weather and still just those two there. Seems like the warmer temps are right around the corner, I hope


----------



## Shaylyn (Apr 23, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Hi Michiganders,
> 
> I just saw a hunter in DETROIT area, Oakland County,
> found a small morel.
> ...


Found some in berrien county Michigan


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Shaylyn said:


> Found some in berrien county Michigan


Blacks?


----------



## Ely (Apr 25, 2020)

Can anyone point me in a good direction for stops around nwi. I was out looking in Newton county with no luck. Still new to this. Someone help lol


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Found 7 babies in a pretty open spot









then checked a different spot and found 9 half frees just coming up under an Apple tree. Still pretty early. Hopefully be able to pick some next week. Washtenaw county


----------



## David Mankin (Apr 24, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Blacks?


Found some blacks today.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Ely said:


> Can anyone point me in a good direction for stops around nwi. I was out looking in Newton county with no luck. Still new to this. Someone help lol


Post this in the Indiana board for more help.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Stelthshroomer said:


> I don't believe it. Head games its all part of the fierce mushroom competition. I went through West Lafayette Sunday. Due to topography their, they get morels 1-2 weeks ahead of the rest of us in the northern part of the state, and its not happening their yet but its close. As for the rest of northwest Indiana probably another week, possibly two. Is my guess.


I don't either. Wish the dude would learn how to focus! Can't read the date on the paper. Learn to use a camera!


----------



## whitetiptales (Apr 20, 2020)

Found these 13 yellows today 4-27-2020 in my Wayne Co early spot. They were on the edge of the woods in a south facing field. None of the dead elms in the woods had any yet, was surprised. Was more surprised at the size of these in late April. This coming weekend should be a good start. Good Luck to all!!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

whitetiptales said:


> Found these 13 yellows today 4-27-2020 in my Wayne Co early spot. They were on the edge of the woods in a south facing field. None of the dead elms in the woods had any yet, was surprised. Was more surprised at the size of these in late April. This coming weekend should be a good start. Good Luck to all!!
> View attachment 30844
> View attachment 30846
> View attachment 30848
> View attachment 30850


Very nice. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Holly Weyhing (Apr 23, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Very nice. Thanks for the update.


Very happy to hear


----------



## CHILL (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello,

I’m new to this forum, also to hunting and just moved to SW Michigan. 

I’ve been reading your tips and how to hunt and by luck found these on the side of the road after scoping out the interior of a forest near my house. 

Thanks for all your help and happy hunting!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

CHILL said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m new to this forum, also to hunting and just moved to SW Michigan.
> 
> ...


Try to turn that luck into knowledge! Look around near where they were growing to learn about what types of trees/terrain that they were in. Also take the time to turn every find into a learning opportunity! Noting where you find them will help you to build patterns for your area. Nice work!


----------



## CHILL (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks Kbart, I certainly will! It’s kind of addicting!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

CHILL said:


> Thanks Kbart, I certainly will! It’s kind of addicting!


The addiction REALLY kicks in once you target an area due to perceived knowledge and are actually successful! If you're married, prepare your wife for your new addiction


----------



## Hanna Park (Apr 24, 2020)

Found and left two baby morels today in west michigan. Hopefully more will start popping up







this weekend!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

CHILL said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m new to this forum, also to hunting and just moved to SW Michigan.
> 
> ...


You may be new to hunting but now you are hooked and will be hunting the rest of your life, nice finds.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Hanna Park said:


> Found and left two baby morels today in west michigan. Hopefully more will start popping up
> View attachment 31188
> this weekend!


There will be more to come, enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Chris Eberhard (May 10, 2018)

I looked in SW Michigan a bit today, nothing yet. Your post is encouraging though! Thanks!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Chris Eberhard said:


> I looked in SW Michigan a bit today, nothing yet. Your post is encouraging though! Thanks!


Still very spotty depending where you are. Won't be too long.


----------



## Driver (Apr 30, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Still very spotty depending where you are. Won't be too long.


Hello everyone. New to the site. But a avid mushroom hunter for sure. Im in Jackson co. Nothing in my spots yet other than brains. But soon they will be up. This rain will help. So glad some of you are finding some. Be safe and enjoy ..


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Found these on Tuesday, April 28, 2020


----------



## Driver (Apr 30, 2020)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 31546
> View attachment 31548
> Found these on Tuesday, April 28, 2020


Looks great . what area of Michigan did you find those ?


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Driver said:


> Looks great . what area of Michigan did you find those ?


Looks like Oakland county to me


----------



## Driver (Apr 30, 2020)

How in the heck would you know that ?


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Let's see if I'm right


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Got 7 today in VB county. SW MI.

Couple nice ones too.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kbart said:


> Let's see if I'm right


Oh no. I think i know whats going on here.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Oh no. I think i know whats going on here.


Uh oh, what's going on?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kbart said:


> Uh oh, what's going on?


I was thinking you know the "image" trick?

I won't repeat it if you don't.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Driver said:


> Hello everyone. New to the site. But a avid mushroom hunter for sure. Im in Jackson co. Nothing in my spots yet other than brains. But soon they will be up. This rain will help. So glad some of you are finding some. Be safe and enjoy ..


Seeing any dog dicks yet?


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Seeing any dog dicks yet?


Are they red?


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> I was thinking you know the "image" trick?
> 
> I won't repeat it if you don't.


I don't know that trick. I'm just having some fun. I think I remember bung posting picks from Oakland county last year. Just a guess. Or is it? Hmmmmm


----------



## Driver (Apr 30, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Seeing any dog dicks yet?


Not sure what you are referring to. Or if yr just being funny . Did find a couple small morals yesterday in the rain. So they are starting to show their faces now. This weekend should be good i hope


----------



## whitetiptales (Apr 20, 2020)

Picked my daughter up at work this afternoon. There's a small patch of woods next to the parking lot. The corner had 4-6 dead elms, so I stepped in to take a look and low and behold stumbled across these. Ended up with around 10-11 in all but small. I'll get back in there mid-next week they should have some size to em by then. Weekend should be gooooood...


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

whitetiptales said:


> Picked my daughter up at work this afternoon. There's a small patch of woods next to the parking lot. The corner had 4-6 dead elms, so I stepped in to take a look and low and behold stumbled across these. Ended up with around 10-11 in all but small. I'll get back in there mid-next week they should have some size to em by then. Weekend should be gooooood...


SW MI?


----------



## Chris Eberhard (May 10, 2018)

Found 8 nice ones in Ionia county today.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Chris Eberhard said:


> Found 8 nice ones in Ionia county today.


I found 2 babies in Kent County. It begins!


----------



## Tony&Toni (Apr 16, 2018)

We are striking out in Antrim county as may 1. Other than 2 very tiny blacks


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Finally able to pick a few!! Doing some trout fishing this weekend, hopefully be able enjoy them together


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Driver said:


> Not sure what you are referring to. Or if yr just being funny . Did find a couple small morals yesterday in the rain. So they are starting to show their faces now. This weekend should be good i hope


Sorry @Driver let me clarify. I was asking if you were seeing any half free morels? Sometimes call pecker heads, snakeheads, or dog dicks. They're kind of the pre-cursor to the morels we hunt.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

jms0001 said:


> Finally able to pick a few!! Doing some trout fishing this weekend, hopefully be able enjoy them together
> View attachment 31986


Well, if you can get your dog to eat the trout and you eat the morels, everyone will be full! Lol


----------



## Driver (Apr 30, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Sorry @Driver let me clarify. I was asking if you were seeing any half free morels? Sometimes call pecker heads, snakeheads, or dog dicks. They're kind of the pre-cursor to the morels we hunt.


Good morning noskydaddy . Thanks for the reply but unfortunately that doesn't help much. What is a half morel do you have a picture you can put up for me ? I have been hunting morels for years but this is my first time back in the woods in 2 years. My brother was my morel hunting partner and unfortunately he passed away due to cancer. So it was really hard to get back out in the woods without him. My hunting experience is strictly from the Ludington Manistee National Forest Area and it's completely different than down here. I'm not even sure what the trees that everyone refers to down here look like. I've Googled pictures of them but when you get in the woods all the bark kind of looks the same except for the maples which are pretty easy to identify. I wish I had someone to take me in the woods and show me one of these damn trees so I would know what to look for.. I did find a couple small morels Thursday in the rain. Went back out yesterday only found a hawks wing. Anyhow thank you so much for the reply what area are you from if I may ask ?


----------



## R J (Apr 23, 2019)

Northwest Wayne County, breakfast time!


----------



## Cricket Beard (Apr 28, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Seeing any dog dicks yet?


In Elkhart IN dog peckers are EVERY WHERE


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Kbart said:


> Let's see if I'm right


Yep, correct....how’d u know?


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Kbart said:


> I don't know that trick. I'm just having some fun. I think I remember bung posting picks from Oakland county last year. Just a guess. Or is it? Hmmmmm


I turned the pic location off just for this reason! Lol


----------



## Driver (Apr 30, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Sorry @Driver let me clarify. I was asking if you were seeing any half free morels? Sometimes call pecker heads, snakeheads, or dog dicks. They're kind of the pre-cursor to the morels we hunt.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Driver said:


> Good morning noskydaddy . Thanks for the reply but unfortunately that doesn't help much. What is a half morel do you have a picture you can put up for me ? I have been hunting morels for years but this is my first time back in the woods in 2 years. My brother was my morel hunting partner and unfortunately he passed away due to cancer. So it was really hard to get back out in the woods without him. My hunting experience is strictly from the Ludington Manistee National Forest Area and it's completely different than down here. I'm not even sure what the trees that everyone refers to down here look like. I've Googled pictures of them but when you get in the woods all the bark kind of looks the same except for the maples which are pretty easy to identify. I wish I had someone to take me in the woods and show me one of these damn trees so I would know what to look for.. I did find a couple small morels Thursday in the rain. Went back out yesterday only found a hawks wing. Anyhow thank you so much for the reply what area are you from if I may ask ?


If you go into last years thread, there’s a ton of pics and info about half-free morels (dog peckers).


----------



## Driver (Apr 30, 2020)

Ok so i googled half free .. Duh ..lol definitely know what those are just never heard the term. But no I haven't found any of those either. Do you eat them ? My brother and i would leave them in the woods .


----------



## Driver (Apr 30, 2020)

bung23 said:


> If you go into last years thread, there’s a ton of pics and info about half-free morels (dog peckers).


Thanks i did a Google search. I definitely know what those are my brother and I used to just leave them in the woods are they edible. Thank you so much for the information though I really do appreciate it.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Driver said:


> Good morning noskydaddy . Thanks for the reply but unfortunately that doesn't help much. What is a half morel do you have a picture you can put up for me ? I have been hunting morels for years but this is my first time back in the woods in 2 years. My brother was my morel hunting partner and unfortunately he passed away due to cancer. So it was really hard to get back out in the woods without him. My hunting experience is strictly from the Ludington Manistee National Forest Area and it's completely different than down here. I'm not even sure what the trees that everyone refers to down here look like. I've Googled pictures of them but when you get in the woods all the bark kind of looks the same except for the maples which are pretty easy to identify. I wish I had someone to take me in the woods and show me one of these damn trees so I would know what to look for.. I did find a couple small morels Thursday in the rain. Went back out yesterday only found a hawks wing. Anyhow thank you so much for the reply what area are you from if I may ask ?


Hi @Driver ,

Please search "morchella punctipes" in Google and you'll see 
the mushroom I am referring to. It's called a half free morel in circles. 
Edible for most.

Of course you'll want to also compare to "verpa bohemica" 
to avoid the toxic "look-alike."

My brother passed away too soon as well, so I might say I understand your loss.
He was 35.

I am located in SW MI.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Driver said:


> Ok so i googled half free .. Duh ..lol definitely know what those are just never heard the term. But no I haven't found any of those either. Do you eat them ? My brother and i would leave them in the woods .


They are a great pre-cursor to grey and white morels 
coming very soon.

I usually see them a week or so before the real action begins.
Get ready. Same general areas too.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

*ALRIGHT! 
Finally, this board is getting some life!!!*

I was just thinking we need some new young blood in here. 
The Indiana board has great momentum and participation.

If you are sitting on the sidelines, I certainly want to encourage you (yes YOU!) 
to chime in with questions, comments, and/or pictures.

To those newbie who are now active, thank you for joining in. 

These boards can be great fun year after year. 
Some great characters come together to share mushrooms.


----------



## CHILL (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you Noskydaddy, I appreciate the encouragement. I always thought morel hunters were a secretive bunch so being new, I feared asking too many questions. 

I ended up finding three more today...all on the perimeter of woods near the road. My suspicion is they’re not growing in the woods near my house yet as there’s very little growth on the forest floor I can see. Thoughts as to my thinking?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

CHILL said:


> Thank you Noskydaddy, I appreciate the encouragement. I always thought morel hunters were a secretive bunch so being new, I feared asking too many questions.
> 
> I ended up finding three more today...all on the perimeter of woods near the road. My suspicion is they’re not growing in the woods near my house yet as there’s very little growth on the forest floor I can see. Thoughts as to my thinking?


Here's what I've noticed about mushroom hunters, myself included:

We are extremely secretive about LOCATIONS. 
But we are very talkative about how to find them. (trees, ground, weather, etc)

Where is secret. How is open line!

I am not finding any blacks yet. In fact, I am finding 
greys and blondes but no blacks. 

"Very little growth" as you stated is generally where you look for 
black morels as they don't really like to compete with vegetation in the understory.

Either they're not there. Or you're not seeing em. 
That's for you to figure out buddy!


----------



## whitetiptales (Apr 20, 2020)

Kbart said:


> SW MI?


Not SW MI...Washtenaw Co. (urban park).


----------



## whitetiptales (Apr 20, 2020)

Got up early yesterday (5-2-2020) and was in the woods by 6:30am. Hunted till 9:30am in my "go to areas" and concluded the woods (around Washtenaw Co.) are just not right yet. Other veteran shrooms know what I mean, in that the woods just don't look or smell right yet, so I only found these 4 little ones. 

Like others, I've been finding a few here and there but just not productive yet, especially in size right now. My kids eat em like candy, so I better not even come back home unless I have a couple pounds, lol. 

So I'm probably going to wait until mid week to go back out. Seems like a typical year in SE MI for me, in that they'll start coming on Mother's Day weekend and peak the weekend after that. 

I am concerned that my local forecast shows cooler temps but NO RAIN for the next 10 days, but it Michigan right...wait 10 minutes and that'll change, lol.

Sorry to ramble, just sharing my opinion...but you know what they say about opinions? Good luck to all!!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

whitetiptales said:


> Got up early yesterday (5-2-2020) and was in the woods by 6:30am. Hunted till 9:30am in my "go to areas" and concluded the woods (around Washtenaw Co.) are just not right yet. Other veteran shrooms know what I mean, in that the woods just don't look or smell right yet, so I only found these 4 little ones.
> 
> Like others, I've been finding a few here and there but just not productive yet, especially in size right now. My kids eat em like candy, so I better not even come back home unless I have a couple pounds, lol.
> 
> ...


About the SAME for SW MI too buddy.

Close tho.

I did see that forecast. I try not to complain about the weather. 
But it would have been nice to see at least ONE day with rain in it! LOL

It'll likely change.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Finding a few here and there in Kent County. All very small and just coming up. We do have rain the the forecast but below freezing overnights forecasted soon....


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Checked my black spots in Ingham Co and didn't find them. Picked the two punctipes I'd been watching for 2 weeks. They barely grew at all. Picked 6 punctipes yesterday. Not big enough to fit in the cap of the Indiana morels we were picking two days ago.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

noskydaddy said:


> *ALRIGHT!
> Finally, this board is getting some life!!!*
> 
> I was just thinking we need some new young blood in here.
> ...


Well said.


----------



## JSTB1723 (Apr 10, 2020)

Allegan county


----------



## JSTB1723 (Apr 10, 2020)

There far and few between in allegan co. But there are a few


----------



## Crush-It (May 3, 2020)

Been checking around the Rose Lake public land area and nothing yet, a lot of shroom hunters out all saying the same thing, they are hearing of people finding them but nothing themselves yet.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Lucky 13 today. SW MI


----------



## Chris Eberhard (May 10, 2018)

Found those 8 a couple days ago but nothing in spots I’ve found them before since. Still a touch early must be.


----------



## Driver (Apr 30, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Here's what I've noticed about mushroom hunters, myself included:
> 
> We are extremely secretive about LOCATIONS.
> But we are very talkative about how to find them. (trees, ground, weather, etc)
> ...


Hope yr doing well today noskydaddy. I appreciate your replies I definitely do. I did the Google search and definitely know what those are I just didn't know they were edible. I guess I'm a little different or completely different in regards to mushrooming. If someone is a friend of mine and an Enthusiast about mushrooms I don't have a problem at all about taking them with me and sharing my hunting spots. To me it's more about the camaraderie and the Friendship shared while hunting together. Don't get me wrong I enjoy eating mushrooms but I'm not in it for profit or bragging rights. And I'm definitely not a greedy person. If I find enough for a few nice dinners or possibly dry some to use later on in the year I'm fine with that. I just enjoy the surging and hunting and spending time with friends or my brother that I spoke of earlier. But I do know I'm different in that regards most people I talk to or every mushroom hunter I talk to would never give their spot away. But that being said most of the spots or all of the spots I searched in are on public land they're for they're not really my spots so to speak. My brother and I would grab a pint and then walk around the woods just laughing and joking telling stories and hunting mushrooms we would make a day of it. There's always a nice tree or spot to sit and rest for a while do a few shots before we continued. We had so much fun and it wasn't just about the mushrooms. I miss those times. Because this year searching by myself just hasn't been the same. Didn't get a chance to go out this weekend as much as I wanted to. Was busy helping a friend with a plumbing job. I will try to get out one day this week and keep you posted on what I find.


----------



## whitetiptales (Apr 20, 2020)

Someone must have done a rain dance b/c now there's rain in the forecast for next Monday. Looks like the warm temps this weekend made em grow a bit. That urban park spot I posted on Friday 5-1-2020 (left pic below), I stopped in again this morning and found another dozen (right pic below). By comparison they doubled in size over a couple days...some were dry though. Now I'm hoping it doesn't freeze too bad here this week, but our forecast for Ann Arbor is down to 26 Friday night! 

I'm thinking about getting in the woods serious around Wednesday/Thursday...


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Hate to pick these little guys but there was someone snooping around nearby ☹


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Took the rest that I found nearby. Have some really cold nights ahead.... Ionia County


----------



## george (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey Literati are you out there somewhere?


----------



## Andrew34 (May 5, 2020)

Well noskydaddy prompted me to sign up. It's like he was typing that message directly to me. 

Anyway, as a morel hunter of only a couple of years, I don't know what to think of this cold weather we will be having over the next week to ten days. What affect will it have on the mushrooms that have just began to come up, or the ones that are already up? I haven't found any in all the high probability areas where I hunt here near Lansing, but apparently other folks have been seeing them. Last year on May 18 I grabbed a few pounds in this spot, so I assume that the ones here just haven't come up yet. If this cold streak lasts for several weeks, will the ones that haven't come up not make an appearance? Does the amount of daylight in each day affect them or is it strictly temperature? What if we don't get a lot of rain in the next ten days, do the mushrooms not perform as well or do they not come up at all?

I know that's a lot of questions. It's all the questions I've wanted to ask but never did because I didn't want to take the time to sign up. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Driver (Apr 30, 2020)

Andrew34 said:


> Well noskydaddy prompted me to sign up. It's like he was typing that message directly to me.
> 
> Anyway, as a morel hunter of only a couple of years, I don't know what to think of this cold weather we will be having over the next week to ten days. What affect will it have on the mushrooms that have just began to come up, or the ones that are already up? I haven't found any in all the high probability areas where I hunt here near Lansing, but apparently other folks have been seeing them. Last year on May 18 I grabbed a few pounds in this spot, so I assume that the ones here just haven't come up yet. If this cold streak lasts for several weeks, will the ones that haven't come up not make an appearance? Does the amount of daylight in each day affect them or is it strictly temperature? What if we don't get a lot of rain in the next ten days, do the mushrooms not perform as well or do they not come up at all?
> 
> ...


They are very finicky I've gone back year after year to the same places some years are very productive other years not so much. I dunno weather has a huge Factor. But even when conditions are right sometimes there are less yields in the same spot then there are other years. Even if you think conditions are perfect. I don't know if it really matters because I've seen so many people using paper bags and buckets. But I always try to harvest mushrooms in a mesh bag or an old potato bag or onion bag that you get from the store. That way it releases the spores and supposedly reseeds . I'm not an authority but that's what I've always been told to do so that's what I do. And let me say welcome aboard I'm a new person as well


----------



## Crush-It (May 3, 2020)

I am also new, this is my first year hunting. I have also had no luck in the Lansing area so far.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Andrew34 said:


> Well noskydaddy prompted me to sign up. It's like he was typing that message directly to me.
> 
> Anyway, as a morel hunter of only a couple of years, I don't know what to think of this cold weather we will be having over the next week to ten days. What affect will it have on the mushrooms that have just began to come up, or the ones that are already up? I haven't found any in all the high probability areas where I hunt here near Lansing, but apparently other folks have been seeing them. Last year on May 18 I grabbed a few pounds in this spot, so I assume that the ones here just haven't come up yet. If this cold streak lasts for several weeks, will the ones that haven't come up not make an appearance? Does the amount of daylight in each day affect them or is it strictly temperature? What if we don't get a lot of rain in the next ten days, do the mushrooms not perform as well or do they not come up at all?
> 
> ...





Crush-It said:


> I am also new, this is my first year hunting. I have also had no luck in the Lansing area so far.


Try not to get too disappointed fellas. Yes, the weather is not great. 
Yes, these cold night will affect growth and production.

Many high probability areas I have looked in, looked just perfect in general, 
except one small difference: No mushrooms.

I'd go ahead a pick any you find as the nights are cold and you won't get much growth on em. Just enjoy em now. 
I can see the tops on many I've found (the few I found, rather) were discolored. "Burned". This basically shuts down the mushroom.

If the weather is poor enough, yes, the mushrooms will just not flush. 
That's a worse case scenario.

I suppose the good news is, the weather can change & often does, 
and hopefully we get some more tropical conditions before the middle of the month. 

*One last word of encouragement that might put morel hunting in perspective.*

I realized a few years back that there are mushroom seasons all summer and fall, 
and morel season is just the beginning to this 8 month season.

*So consider trying other mushroom hunts!* 

Chicken of the woods, chanterelles, oysters, honey mushrooms, 
hen of the woods, chaga, black trumpets (also a chant), boletes, etc.

These go all year until December! So never fear, morel season is 
only the beginning.

Keep in mind I never said they taste better than morels! 

But, there are some damn fine other choice mushrooms out there.
In fact, they're everywhere. And soooooo much easier to find than morels.

Having other hunts keeps me from getting disappointed if 
the morel season isn't a bumper crop.

It's only a small part of the entire hunt.

Hope this help fellas, and thanks for speaking up!!!


----------



## Crush-It (May 3, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Try not to get too disappointed fellas. Yes, the weather is not great.
> Yes, these cold night will affect growth and production.
> 
> Many high probability areas I have looked in, looked just perfect in general,
> ...


Yea I have been watching the “Learnyourland” on You Tube, he’s in PA but should be similar seasons, so I plan on hunting at least through the fall, (back back and knees keep me home in the winter lol). I found this forum just from google searching and found the info (especially from you mostly noskydaddy) good and jumped on here. Got a good laugh from the name also.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

this is my find for the last two days. Monday and Tuesday. A little over 70. Washtenaw county. And some were dried out already!! This season has been so confusing to me and I like to think of myself as a fairly experienced Morel hunter. I am seeing people post in my area large blonds and most of the areas I’m hunting aren’t even showing anything, and it’s very close to the Waterloo rec area. I have some early go to spots and one of them seems to be done already and I barely got 20 out of it. Other places the may apples are all the way up showing all the signs but no mushrooms at all. We need rain and obviously warmer nights at this point. My guess is that once the warm weather does return, as long as we get some moisture, we should still have a pretty healthy season in front of us. Especially on the northern sides and shadier areas. Just my 2 cents. Welcome newbies, glad to see some conversations happening on here. Good luck all!!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

With the cool/cold temps and lack of rain, the season will start slow. As soon as we get a nice rain and avoid freezing temps at night, the morels will “pop” like gangbusters. I’ve been hunting since the early 2000’s and the weather has varied year by year, but I’ve never had a “worst case scenario” season. Obviously some years better than others but no bad ones. Just don’t lose your patience, they may be late this year, but they’ll definitely arrive sooner or later.....


----------



## whitetiptales (Apr 20, 2020)

I couldn't agree more with everything all you guys are saying. Obviously from my posts I too am from Washtenaw Co. and like JMS0001, all my go to spots are seriously lacking. I have check old and new stands of dead elm that I would "think" I'm gonna find the mother-load...and not a single one, I'm checking several trees only to find less than 10. 

Yesterday I went out with my daughter and the woods we were in looked unbelievable with perfect dead elms, bark just slipping off, so I tell her, hey maybe its just early for this spot. No sooner did those words come out of my mouth and we spotted a 3" yellow...so much for that theory. 

So ya, I'm as frustrated as you guys and like noskydaddy said if you find em pick em because chances are after Friday night a lot of em are gonna be burnt and that usually ends their growth. I'm hoping the weather turns around mid month and we get a decent finish, fingers crossed.

These are the few I stumbled across this morning all under one tree, even though I checked probably 20. They too were dry so I soak em for 20-30minutes which seems to re-hydrate them so they're not so crumbly...good luck all.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Well decided to get back out and try a new spot. Glad I did, scored 71 nice fresh ones under one tree. This place gets hit pretty hard so I feel pretty lucky to have found these. Washtenaw county, little bit at a time. Good luck all!!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone ever hunt Allegan co have some private land I can go to just never hunted MI any thoughts would be welcomed ty


----------



## JSTB1723 (Apr 10, 2020)

Found these 12 in S.W Michigan today


----------



## JSTB1723 (Apr 10, 2020)

Tool fan said:


> Anyone ever hunt Allegan co have some private land I can go to just never hunted MI any thoughts would be welcomed ty


Yes I find 99% of my morals all in allegan county


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tool fan said:


> Anyone ever hunt Allegan co have some private land I can go to just never hunted MI any thoughts would be welcomed ty


Get ahold of me in a private chat.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

38 today. SW MI

Some were just "bornt"


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Crush-It said:


> Yea I have been watching the “Learnyourland” on You Tube, he’s in PA but should be similar seasons, so I plan on hunting at least through the fall, (back back and knees keep me home in the winter lol). I found this forum just from google searching and found the info (especially from you mostly noskydaddy) good and jumped on here. Got a good laugh from the name also.


I'm in your area. I've only picked a few half frees here but I screwed my knee up hunting with Wade so I've been taking it easy for a few days. My black spot didn't produce this year and I didn't see any pheasant backs in my normal places a few days ago. This part of the state always seems to lag behind.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

jms0001 said:


> Well decided to get back out and try a new spot. Glad I did, scored 71 nice fresh ones under one tree. This place gets hit pretty hard so I feel pretty lucky to have found these. Washtenaw county, little bit at a time. Good luck all!!


 Awesome pics! those look like the type that get real big in a couple weeks of growing. It's a shame that this hard freeze is gonna mess up a lot of shrooms that have started.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks cwlake!! Not a bad start to the morning. Waterloo Rec with my dad. He’s got a couple dozen as well. Got to get them before the frost!! I’m picking almost everything I find. Good luck all be safe!!


----------



## whitetiptales (Apr 20, 2020)

Found these lucky 13 this morning around some dead elm and an old apple orchard. They're just getting nice size, hope 24 degrees tonight doesn't ruin em. Its now showing 26 on Monday night also. Majority of these were very dry too...they just snapped off, no elasticity.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Andrew34 said:


> Well noskydaddy prompted me to sign up. It's like he was typing that message directly to me.
> 
> Anyway, as a morel hunter of only a couple of years, I don't know what to think of this cold weather we will be having over the next week to ten days. What affect will it have on the mushrooms that have just began to come up, or the ones that are already up? I haven't found any in all the high probability areas where I hunt here near Lansing, but apparently other folks have been seeing them. Last year on May 18 I grabbed a few pounds in this spot, so I assume that the ones here just haven't come up yet. If this cold streak lasts for several weeks, will the ones that haven't come up not make an appearance? Does the amount of daylight in each day affect them or is it strictly temperature? What if we don't get a lot of rain in the next ten days, do the mushrooms not perform as well or do they not come up at all?
> 
> ...


Welcome.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Crush-It said:


> I am also new, this is my first year hunting. I have also had no luck in the Lansing area so far.


Keep the faith, you will become a better hunter over time.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 32928
> 
> this is my find for the last two days. Monday and Tuesday. A little over 70. Washtenaw county. And some were dried out already!! This season has been so confusing to me and I like to think of myself as a fairly experienced Morel hunter. I am seeing people post in my area large blonds and most of the areas I’m hunting aren’t even showing anything, and it’s very close to the Waterloo rec area. I have some early go to spots and one of them seems to be done already and I barely got 20 out of it. Other places the may apples are all the way up showing all the signs but no mushrooms at all. We need rain and obviously warmer nights at this point. My guess is that once the warm weather does return, as long as we get some moisture, we should still have a pretty healthy season in front of us. Especially on the northern sides and shadier areas. Just my 2 cents. Welcome newbies, glad to see some conversations happening on here. Good luck all!!


Nice specimens.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jms0001 said:


> Well decided to get back out and try a new spot. Glad I did, scored 71 nice fresh ones under one tree. This place gets hit pretty hard so I feel pretty lucky to have found these. Washtenaw county, little bit at a time. Good luck all!!


Any time you find 71 let alone under on tree is a great day.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

whitetiptales said:


> Found these lucky 13 this morning around some dead elm and an old apple orchard. They're just getting nice size, hope 24 degrees tonight doesn't ruin em. Its now showing 26 on Monday night also. Majority of these were very dry too...they just snapped off, no elasticity.
> 
> View attachment 33254


You are fortunate to have an area like that to hunt. Shroom on my friens


----------



## Holly Weyhing (Apr 23, 2020)

JSTB1723 said:


> Found these 12 in S.W Michigan today


----------



## Holly Weyhing (Apr 23, 2020)

Found 15 small greys in oakland county on Wednesday


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Well we got into Michigan about 4:30 this morning got in the woods around 9 none of our northern spots are producing yet so we started in southern Michigan first spot nothing, it was a new spot for us under better weather conditions it would be a great spot, then we hit up 2 other spots we normally stop at in Allegan county but nothing but peckerheads and beefsteak there then finally our next spot we managed to get a few... nothing like what we got last year but we will try again tomorrow it is extremely cold so we opted for a room tonight vs the tent although last year we did Tennessee at 28degrees lol good luck everyone


----------



## R J (Apr 23, 2019)

Found 14 today in Wayne county, usual spots nit popping as much as last year...hope time isn’t running out this season!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Well we got into Michigan about 4:30 this morning got in the woods around 9 none of our northern spots are producing yet so we started in southern Michigan first spot nothing, it was a new spot for us under better weather conditions it would be a great spot, then we hit up 2 other spots we normally stop at in Allegan county but nothing but peckerheads and beefsteak there then finally our next spot we managed to get a few... nothing like what we got last year but we will try again tomorrow it is extremely cold so we opted for a room tonight vs the tent although last year we did Tennessee at 28degrees lol good luck everyone
> View attachment 33320


Wow those Colors are Beautiful 
Thank You for your Excellent Reporting


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

R J said:


> Found 14 today in Wayne county, usual spots nit popping as much as last year...hope time isn’t running out this season!
> View attachment 33370


Those are some good lookn Morels 
i was in Wayne county Michigan last year at Prime time..and seen some Awesome Woods ..but didn't get to stop and Hunt


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Some of Yall already know..
that as Ruffass of Outdoorsman that i am....
I've Only Hunted Mostly Indiana and Kentucky.. 
Where there is Nothing in the Woods thats gonna try to get me !! 
ahh !!! Help Me !!!!
im Scared of Bears... i think i gotta have me a 357 magnum Pistol when i come to Hunt Michigan


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

Crush-It said:


> Yea I have been watching the “Learnyourland” on You Tube, he’s in PA but should be similar seasons


I am also sort of new to morel hunting. I got interested in foraging a few years ago and signed up for a foraging camp. The day before we went I was binge watching all of Adam's videos on Learnyourland. At the camp I was standing next to this guy (talking to another) thinking wow this guy looks really really familiar. Then it hit me YES it was Adam! He often makes appearances in MI, check his website.
I can't post links yet but some things I've found that you can search for are Michigan Mushroom Hunters Club, mawn dot geo dot msu dot edu, and mi-hunt.


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

wade said:


> Some of Yall already know..
> that as Ruffass of Outdoorsman that i am....
> I've Only Hunted Mostly Indiana and Kentucky..
> Where there is Nothing in the Woods thats gonna try to get me !!
> ...


I went out by West Branch and found lots and I mean lots of bear signs. I definitely take my gun.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

I was up in Benzie county last weekend trout fishing. Slept in the back of my truck in my Mother’s driveway. Woke up at 2 am to go water the grass and there was a black bear standing there about 25 yards away. First encounter with one ever. Quite an experience. I did not leave my tailgate!! Lol


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Well we got into Michigan about 4:30 this morning got in the woods around 9 none of our northern spots are producing yet so we started in southern Michigan first spot nothing, it was a new spot for us under better weather conditions it would be a great spot, then we hit up 2 other spots we normally stop at in Allegan county but nothing but peckerheads and beefsteak there then finally our next spot we managed to get a few... nothing like what we got last year but we will try again tomorrow it is extremely cold so we opted for a room tonight vs the tent although last year we did Tennessee at 28degrees lol good luck everyone
> View attachment 33320


Not sure where you guys are now but Waterloo Rec in Jackson/washtenaw county has been awesome so far. Sorry about your timing with this terrible weather. I went and saved a few from the frost yesterday. Good luck in the mitten!!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jms0001 said:


> Not sure where you guys are now but Waterloo Rec in Jackson/washtenaw county has been awesome so far. Sorry about your timing with this terrible weather. I went and saved a few from the frost yesterday. Good luck in the mitten!!


Thx for the info we actually left Michigan about an hour ago heading to check on a spot in illinois hopefully it is producing havent been to this spot in 2 years


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

elmgirl said:


> Thx for the info we actually left Michigan about an hour ago heading to check on a spot in illinois hopefully it is producing havent been to this spot in 2 years


I think heading back south was a good idea for now @elmgirl


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice haul today in a new over looked spot!! Love it! 110 in an hour and a half. Washtenaw county, most of them survived the frost


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jms0001 said:


> Nice haul today in a new over looked spot!! Love it! 110 in an hour and a half. Washtenaw county, most of them survived the frost


What kind of terrain buddy? I think Michiganders outside 
the SE side of the state need help with our challenged weather.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> What kind of terrain buddy? I think Michiganders outside
> the SE side of the state need help with our challenged weather.


Is it possible to upload a video? I took one today, that would show what my terrain looks like. All dead elms today. On the edge of a creek run off. All the ground foliage was pretty well grown up. Fiddleheads were uncurled. It was a new spot I found with the onX app. That app is perfect. Shows all parcel boundaries and info, most importantly it shows all state and county land. I always thought this area was private. Lucky me, totally over looked somehow


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jms0001 said:


> Is it possible to upload a video? I took one today, that would show what my terrain looks like. All dead elms today. On the edge of a creek run off. All the ground foliage was pretty well grown up. Fiddleheads were uncurled. It was a new spot I found with the onX app. That app is perfect. Shows all parcel boundaries and info, most importantly it shows all state and county land. I always thought this area was private. Lucky me, totally over looked somehow


I'm having a helluva time posting any more. 
I keep getting flagged for spam but it doesn't tell me what characters are not allowed. 
I have contacted the admins.

In the meantime, I do have a reply for you...

I'll send you a private chat and just reply with your email address
and I'll give you the simple instructions on the video upload buddy.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yesterday in Oakland county. Looks like next weekend will be amazing hunting.....


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

noskydaddy said:


> I'm having a helluva time posting any more.
> I keep getting flagged for spam but it doesn't tell me what characters are not allowed.
> I have contacted the admins.
> 
> ...


@noskydaddy I've found the site doesn't appreciate recognizable swear words or website addresses and will not let you post. FWIW


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Inthewild said:


> @noskydaddy I've found the site doesn't appreciate recognizable swear words or website addresses and will not let you post. FWIW


Thanks. However, I am using none of those. It's weird.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Got 18 today. Most looked like KNOME caps after the freeze. 

Rain falling all over SW MI now and headed toward SE MI.

Good news for the South!


----------



## Andrew34 (May 5, 2020)

Good stuff guys thanks for that information. I've been able to piece together around a pound in the last few days. It took finding those first few to supply the confidence that they were up, and after that I found quite a few. I'm headed to our piece ofuof property up north Saturday near grayling. Any tips for hunting the north woods that hold no elms or ash? I've read poplar stands hold them, specifically southern hillsides, so I'll definitely check those out. Our stands of poplar or Aspen or whatever they are aren't particularly old, the oldest around 25 years. The videos I've watched have all featured guys hunting more mature stands of trees. Any reports from up that way? I'd assume they're up. Either way I'll check and report back here. Thanks again.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Andrew34 said:


> Good stuff guys thanks for that information. I've been able to piece together around a pound in the last few days. It took finding those first few to supply the confidence that they were up, and after that I found quite a few. I'm headed to our piece ofuof property up north Saturday near grayling. Any tips for hunting the north woods that hold no elms or ash? I've read poplar stands hold them, specifically southern hillsides, so I'll definitely check those out. Our stands of poplar or Aspen or whatever they are aren't particularly old, the oldest around 25 years. The videos I've watched have all featured guys hunting more mature stands of trees. Any reports from up that way? I'd assume they're up. Either way I'll check and report back here. Thanks again.


I have had some luck under big tooth Aspen and have found Morels in hardwood such as Maple.


----------



## Andrew34 (May 5, 2020)

mmh said:


> I have had some luck under big tooth Aspen and have found Morels in hardwood such as Maple.


 Well that would be great because we've got a ton of both of those. After googling big tooth Aspen I think we have numerous mature specimens along with a lot of maple. Thanks for that information


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

mmh said:


> I have had some luck under big tooth Aspen and have found Morels in hardwood such as Maple.


Odd- oak and maple are like morel kryptonite in my experience....


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Andrew34 said:


> Good stuff guys thanks for that information. I've been able to piece together around a pound in the last few days. It took finding those first few to supply the confidence that they were up, and after that I found quite a few. I'm headed to our piece ofuof property up north Saturday near grayling. Any tips for hunting the north woods that hold no elms or ash? I've read poplar stands hold them, specifically southern hillsides, so I'll definitely check those out. Our stands of poplar or Aspen or whatever they are aren't particularly old, the oldest around 25 years. The videos I've watched have all featured guys hunting more mature stands of trees. Any reports from up that way? I'd assume they're up. Either way I'll check and report back here. Thanks again.


Man, I've heard a lot about poplar too but have not found very much. 
And I've checked a lot. That's just me.

Old growth forests seems to be better for mushrooms in general
versus younger trees. That's why you see all the larger forests in the videos.

Truth be told, some pieces of property just aren't conducive for morels.
For whatever reason. 

Only one way to find out tho. "They grow where they grow."

Let the board know how you do.


----------



## Andrew34 (May 5, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Let the board know how you do.


I definitely will. 
Do you know whether they prefer old dead or dying poplar much like the white morels do down here? Or just kind of spread out in the stands? I know you said you haven't had much luck in them, just curious if you know one way or the other.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Andrew34 said:


> I definitely will.
> Do you know whether they prefer old dead or dying poplar much like the white morels do down here? Or just kind of spread out in the stands? I know you said you haven't had much luck in them, just curious if you know one way or the other.


If I'm not mistaken, you want to look in LIVING poplar stands.

Morels don't only "pop" by dying trees. For example, *LIVING ash trees* produce morels consistently.
Also *LIVING tulip poplar trees *do too. In fact, these are great trees to target at certain times of the season.

Sidebar: the tulip poplar isn't a true poplar but rather from the Magnolia family. Confuses people.

As for poplar trees (the aspen clade), I have often read that black morels associate there. I just suck at finding them apparently.

If I were you, that's probably what I would target in that poplar stand you have up north.
Black morels.


----------



## Joey Dub. (Apr 2, 2020)

Andrew34 said:


> Good stuff guys thanks for that information. I've been able to piece together around a pound in the last few days. It took finding those first few to supply the confidence that they were up, and after that I found quite a few. I'm headed to our piece ofuof property up north Saturday near grayling. Any tips for hunting the north woods that hold no elms or ash? I've read poplar stands hold them, specifically southern hillsides, so I'll definitely check those out. Our stands of poplar or Aspen or whatever they are aren't particularly old, the oldest around 25 years. The videos I've watched have all featured guys hunting more mature stands of trees. Any reports from up that way? I'd assume they're up. Either way I'll check and report back here. Thanks again.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Andrew34 said:


> Good stuff guys thanks for that information. I've been able to piece together around a pound in the last few days. It took finding those first few to supply the confidence that they were up, and after that I found quite a few. I'm headed to our piece ofuof property up north Saturday near grayling. Any tips for hunting the north woods that hold no elms or ash? I've read poplar stands hold them, specifically southern hillsides, so I'll definitely check those out. Our stands of poplar or Aspen or whatever they are aren't particularly old, the oldest around 25 years. The videos I've watched have all featured guys hunting more mature stands of trees. Any reports from up that way? I'd assume they're up. Either way I'll check and report back here. Thanks again.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Hi Andrew34. I hunt northern Michigan alot. I have been finding black morels in Cheboygan Counties. I like aspen (poplar) stands that
are 15-30 years old for the black morels. The white morels will not be up for about 10 days to two weeks probably with all of this cold weather we have been having. Thats where the mature hardwoods come into play. Its best if you have ash but you can sometimes find
them around maple.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

New spot is still producing well. Still finding them to be pretty fresh. Spent about 2 hours out there after work. Supposed to get another frost tonight, I can’t wait for to warm weather to get here and stay. Lots of rain in the forecast for the end of the week. Should be an awesome weekend!!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Eastern Kent County. All very dry. Glad I found them today before the next freeze!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

This season totally sucks for me so far.....I’m really hoping the coming warmup will usher in the big flushes I’m used to.....


----------



## billb3 (Apr 10, 2017)

bung23 said:


> This season totally sucks for me so far.....I’m really hoping the coming warmup will usher in the big flushes I’m used to.....


----------



## billb3 (Apr 10, 2017)

billb3 said:


> View attachment 33770


Cheer Up! spring is on its way!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

billb3 said:


> View attachment 33770


Well that’s awesome! I climb through thorn bushes and don’t find anything like that so far.....lol


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Found 6 nice ones after work, did a quick spot check. Planning on suiting up and going out in the rain tomorrow. A friend of mine has access to a private piece of land on Huron river in Ann Arbor, used to be an old apple orchard. Can’t wait, hopefully we don’t get rained out. The ones I found today were next to a bunch of stems so that tree is re flushing after the rain we got. Could be a good sign of things to come for the weekend. Good luck everyone! We may finally be done with frosted tops!!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jms0001 said:


> Found 6 nice ones after work, did a quick spot check. Planning on suiting up and going out in the rain tomorrow. A friend of mine has access to a private piece of land on Huron river in Ann Arbor, used to be an old apple orchard. Can’t wait, hopefully we don’t get rained out. The ones I found today were next to a bunch of stems so that tree is re flushing after the rain we got. Could be a good sign of things to come for the weekend. Good luck everyone! We may finally be done with frosted tops!!


I think we're past the frosted top days! I plan on hunting in the rain tomorrow too.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Got 14 today. 6 were so banged up they had to get turned back to the gods.


----------



## Chris Eberhard (May 10, 2018)

I found only 1 today, but it was in a spot I had checked previously, so I’m hoping this weekend may be the real thing finally!?!?Eaton County.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

I took a friend of mine out today who’s been struggling to find any. We were able to get into a nice little mess for him to take home to his family. Found a little over 30, mostly nice fresh blondes. The mushroom in the photo is as wide as my hand, I just didn’t want to mess up the shot with my hand in it. So picturesque are these beauties we chase


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Found a few in the last couple days.....the rain has kept me from being out much.... this weekend will make or break my season, which is by far my worst since my very first year......


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

jms0001 said:


> Is it possible to upload a video? I took one today, that would show what my terrain looks like. All dead elms today. On the edge of a creek run off. All the ground foliage was pretty well grown up. Fiddleheads were uncurled. It was a new spot I found with the onX app. That app is perfect. Shows all parcel boundaries and info, most importantly it shows all state and county land. I always thought this area was private. Lucky me, totally over looked somehow


You can see not only the state land but turn on&off tree layers at the MI-hunt webpage. have you used that?


----------



## Chris Eberhard (May 10, 2018)

Well I’m starting to lose hope. Looked for about 3 hours today and found 2 tiny old shriveled morels. Maybe this year is a bust. I need some encouragement. Anybody got some?


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

Chris Eberhard said:


> Well I’m starting to lose hope. Looked for about 3 hours today and found 2 tiny old shriveled morels. Maybe this year is a bust. I need some encouragement. Anybody got some?


No encouragement, only questions since I am new. Where did you go? Have you found any in that area in years before? Are you a successful hunter? Have you been to that area this year already? (maybe you're early?)


----------



## Chris Eberhard (May 10, 2018)

Morchella Maximus said:


> No encouragement, only questions since I am new. Where did you go? Have you found any in that area in years before? Are you a successful hunter? Have you been to that area this year already? (maybe you're early?)


I’m in Eaton county. Checked where I found about 35 last year and there were a couple old shriveled ones. I’ve been fairly successful the last 4 years, found a few meals at least in not too much time. Been tough going this year.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Chris Eberhard said:


> I’m in Eaton county. Checked where I found about 35 last year and there were a couple old shriveled ones. I’ve been fairly successful the last 4 years, found a few meals at least in not too much time. Been tough going this year.


Well, I’m a seasoned veteran of almost 20 years of morel hunting and every year I can find 500 with my eyes closed....this year is different. I’ve found less than a hundred so far. Yes, some of my spots were discovered by others and so I missed out on probably a hundred there but based on the time I’ve put in and the ground I’ve covered, I should’ve found 300-400 by now.....
Seems to me that two weekends ago, when temps got into the 70’s, it started the morel growth. That was followed by almost a week of snow and sub-freezing nighttime temps. I suspect that halted the growth of the ones that had “popped” and prevented any more from growing. I’m no mycologist but that’s my theory. This weekend and next week will be prime hunting if that cold snap didn’t already ruin the season....


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Morchella Maximus said:


> You can see not only the state land but turn on&off tree layers at the MI-hunt webpage. have you used that?


I was trying to attach a video for Noskydaddy to see the terrain I was hunting. Thank you for the suggestion dnr page


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

bung23 said:


> Well, I’m a seasoned veteran of almost 20 years of morel hunting and every year I can find 500 with my eyes closed....this year is different. I’ve found less than a hundred so far. Yes, some of my spots were discovered by others and so I missed out on probably a hundred there but based on the time I’ve put in and the ground I’ve covered, I should’ve found 300-400 by now.....
> Seems to me that two weekends ago, when temps got into the 70’s, it started the morel growth. That was followed by almost a week of snow and sub-freezing nighttime temps. I suspect that halted the growth of the ones that had “popped” and prevented any more from growing. I’m no mycologist but that’s my theory. This weekend and next week will be prime hunting if that cold snap didn’t already ruin the season....


What I’ve found is definitely my spots being hit hard by people that would normally have been working or not taking the time that I do during this shelter in place order. I was driving around on a Thursday looking for some places to park and hunt and the back roads were packed with people, never seen anything like it. I agree that the weekend with the 70’s temps triggered the growth and it just continued. Last week I was finding them in areas I wouldn’t have guessed would be ready but they were producing good size yellows, which tells me the season is closing in my area. I think the biggest thing is that we didn’t get any well timed rain, it rained like crazy before they started to pop but once it started we really didn’t get anything significant. I’ll be taking my daughter and niece out today to check out one last spot, otherwise most of my spots are pretty well exhausted. If I see anything worth reporting I’ll post later but I don’t know what to expect today. I am hopeful with the last couple days of rain tho. I’ll be heading north next weekend near Gaylord to continue the chase. Good luck all!!


----------



## CHILL (Apr 26, 2020)

Anyone have any idea what these are? I don’t plan on harvesting so don’t worry, I won’t be crazy enough to take someone’s word and eat them but I’d like to know. I’m going to start hunting for other varieties after learning more.


----------



## k_kindig11 (May 2, 2015)

Went to Waterloo Rec today. Hunted all day with a friend. We put in a lot of miles and found 15-20 greys and twice that in spikes. People everywhere. Very tough hunting. Woods look good but mushrooms just aren’t there. Weird year. This day last year I was finding nice yellows in same spots


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

CHILL said:


> View attachment 34028
> View attachment 34028
> Anyone have any idea what these are? I don’t plan on harvesting so don’t worry, I won’t be crazy enough to take someone’s word and eat them but I’d like to know. I’m going to start hunting for other varieties after learning more.
> View attachment 34026


[email protected] ... and Everyone 
Wade here...
I WILL NOT confirm what you have found
But it does look like a Good fresh Oyster..
If it is an Oyster they are delicious..
Like having a big platter piled high with assorted cold cut sandwich meats
Perhaps @jack and or @celticcurl
Can give an Absolute identification
And @CHILL do your own research as well
If its an Oyster..Go back and get it Man !!


----------



## Nathan Miller (May 19, 2018)

What are these? Found growing on a tree. Not sure if they are edible? oysters or not? Thanks


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@CHILL and Everyone
Here is a picture of @Stelthshroomer and @celticcurl about two miles out..
Harvesting ..a Huge Beautiful fresh Oyster
Near and just beyond "Cold Spring"
Last year.. late April 2019


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

k_kindig11 said:


> Went to Waterloo Rec today. Hunted all day with a friend. We put in a lot of miles and found 15-20 greys and twice that in spikes. People everywhere. Very tough hunting. Woods look good but mushrooms just aren’t there. Weird year. This day last year I was finding nice yellows in same spots


Well, look on the bright side. There seems to be a lot more people in the woods this year that normally wouldn't be. If they are experienced shroomers, they may not come back to that spot next year due to the lack or bounty. If they are first timers, maybe they've decided it's too hard and won't go back out! I know we're supposed to be supportive of people getting out there but I'm selfish. I don't want people hunting in the honey holes I've found! Lol


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

wade said:


> [email protected] ... and Everyone
> Wade here...
> I WILL NOT confirm what you have found
> But it does look like a Good fresh Oyster..
> ...


I’m 99% sure that is indeed an oyster.....and yes, they’re delicious!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

A few from yesterday.....


----------



## CHILL (Apr 26, 2020)

wade said:


> [email protected] ... and Everyone
> Wade here...
> I WILL NOT confirm what you have found
> But it does look like a Good fresh Oyster..
> ...


Thank you Wade! I will wait to see if


----------



## CHILL (Apr 26, 2020)

CHILL said:


> Thank you Wade! I will wait to see if


Sorry, posted too soon. Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

CHILL said:


> Thank you Wade! I will wait to see if


Geez, I thought you ate the mushroom and it wasn't an Oyster. I thought you croaked in mid sentence, Lol


----------



## CHILL (Apr 26, 2020)

Too funny! That was the first thought I had after I hit send.


----------



## Andrew34 (May 5, 2020)

Well I looked for a few minutes in oscoda county yesterday but didn't see anything. I was beat and my heart wasn't in it. Went out today near Lansing and found one, don't know if it's a white or yellow. Still waiting for the whites to come up


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Found 3 today. 2 under one tree that I picked some from a week ago. Must have looked under 50 dead/dying elms today and that's what I got....


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

I found 5 yesterday and 5 today in the pouring rain. Such a crazy season


----------



## Andrew34 (May 5, 2020)

Kbart said:


> Found 3 today. 2 under one tree that I picked some from a week ago. Must have looked under 50 dead/dying elms today and that's what I got....


That's the most frustrating part. When hunting public I'm aware that someone may have beaten me to them, but I have 20 acres of private to hunt and it's very unlikely someone else grabbed them, so I've been searching under the same elms every three days now for a month and have found maybe half a pound.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Andrew34 said:


> That's the most frustrating part. When hunting public I'm aware that someone may have beaten me to them, but I have 20 acres of private to hunt and it's very unlikely someone else grabbed them, so I've been searching under the same elms every three days now for a month and have found maybe half a pound.


@Andrew34 ...
That's all you can do Man
Your doing the right thing
Gather / Confirm ..information 
finding is just a small of it
"Enjoy the Hunt"
"Morels Will find You"


----------



## Andrew34 (May 5, 2020)

wade said:


> @Andrew34 ...
> That's all you can do Man
> Your doing the right thing
> Gather / Confirm ..information
> ...


The worst part is that I found a little one as soon as I got to the first tree, so I had to go look around all the trees to make sure I wasn't missing any. I think I would have rather not found that one, I'd have been home in twenty minutes instead of two hours


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Found 36 yesterday. Had to sacrifice 6 back to the gods.

Greuling hunt. Lots of elevation. "To be the G.O.A.T., you must act like a Moutain Goat."


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Here's how my last 6 hunts have been, to give an idea of the incosistency of the season.

38, 1, 16, 0, 36, 2


----------



## Andrew34 (May 5, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Here's how my last 6 hunts have been, to give an idea of the incosistency of the season.
> 
> 38, 1, 16, 0, 36, 2


In which part of the state do you hunt? Finding whites yet?

Edit: just saw your picture above with a few whites, correct?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Andrew34 said:


> In which part of the state do you hunt? Finding whites yet?
> 
> Edit: just saw your picture above with a few whites, correct?


SW MI

Most of these have been up already since the frost. Crumbly and delicate.

The lighter ones are the fresher few.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Decided to take an evening stroll. Went back to my best producing spot for this year and pulled some clean up duty. Ended up with 22 on the day. Some nice some not so nice, left 5 that were too far gone. Time to get back to work for a few days, looking forward to my trip north.


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

CHILL said:


> Anyone have any idea what these are?


If that's an oyster then those are what I'm looking for! I'd really love to find some morels but when I'm out I'm also looking for Oysters, Chickens, Pheasant backs, and ramps. Found a spot with millions of ramps. Did you break off a little piece and see if it smells like licorice?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Hey y'all hope everyone is doing good, havent had alot of time to be on the forum lately lots of family issues going on amongst all the craziness never seems to fail during mushroom season. I'm heading up to my home away from home leaving out Thursday after work have had some contact with some family and have an idea of where I may start but I do keep getting " LOTS OF PEOPLE OUT" 
Question tho anyone have any updates on any areas of the manistee? Or Roscommon


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kbart said:


> Well, look on the bright side. There seems to be a lot more people in the woods this year that normally wouldn't be. If they are experienced shroomers, they may not come back to that spot next year due to the lack or bounty. If they are first timers, maybe they've decided it's too hard and won't go back out! I know we're supposed to be supportive of people getting out there but I'm selfish. I don't want people hunting in the honey holes I've found! Lol


Yep


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

elmgirl said:


> Hey y'all hope everyone is doing good, havent had alot of time to be on the forum lately lots of family issues going on amongst all the craziness never seems to fail during mushroom season. I'm heading up to my home away from home leaving out Thursday after work have had some contact with some family and have an idea of where I may start but I do keep getting " LOTS OF PEOPLE OUT"
> Question tho anyone have any updates on any areas of the manistee? Or Roscommon


with all of this rain moving through, next weekend should be awesome up there. It's gonna heat up finally!


----------



## Auggyfamily (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello Michigan hunters. We are leaving north west Ohio tomorrow to head up to Huron Manistee Forest for a couple of days. Lima, Oh did not have a good spring. We had the same thing happen with the early flush, then the cold..the ones that flushed have been nice size end of last week do to the warmth finally..but on,y found about 35 total and in some woods only 1 or 2 nice yellows by them selves. It was weird...so we thought we would try up North..been reading posts and it doesn’t look like anyone is really finding the yellows yet?
I also wondered about the covid thing in the parks..I know camping isn’t open but recreation is so I assume there are hunters out in the state parks?
We rented a camper and went to North Carolina in early April. Same thing but some private camp grounds were open. Are there any private camp grounds in Michigan open?
Do you think the manistee area will be good by the end of this week? Thank you for any advise!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

elmgirl said:


> Hey y'all hope everyone is doing good, havent had alot of time to be on the forum lately lots of family issues going on amongst all the craziness never seems to fail during mushroom season. I'm heading up to my home away from home leaving out Thursday after work have had some contact with some family and have an idea of where I may start but I do keep getting " LOTS OF PEOPLE OUT"
> Question tho anyone have any updates on any areas of the manistee? Or Roscommon


Well, I don’t have any info on Manistee or Roscommon but if the state land up there is anything like down here in Oakland county, it’s gonna be packed w people.... looks like camping is not allowed but they’re open for daily activities and folks down here are certainly taking advantage.
Good luck up north.....


----------



## Auggyfamily (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you! Yep I figured as much. In Ohio the mushrooms seemed to really pop on the east and central side of the state Better than the west side. Hardin county did great and Allen county which is on the same plane did poorly. I am wondering if Michigan going the same way. Seems most of the posts are on the East side of the state thus far.


----------



## JSTB1723 (Apr 10, 2020)

Biggest ones i have found this season


----------



## JSTB1723 (Apr 10, 2020)

Southwest Michigan


----------



## JSTB1723 (Apr 10, 2020)

State land barry co.


----------



## rochester shroomer (Apr 29, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> Hey y'all hope everyone is doing good, havent had alot of time to be on the forum lately lots of family issues going on amongst all the craziness never seems to fail during mushroom season. I'm heading up to my home away from home leaving out Thursday after work have had some contact with some family and have an idea of where I may start but I do keep getting " LOTS OF PEOPLE OUT"
> Question tho anyone have any updates on any areas of the manistee? Or Roscommon


I am heading up to boyne area this Thursday for the weekend will have more info as to where the season is up there!


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Hey there, MI hunters! Looks like I picked a bad year to try out your state. Went scouting yesterday in the rain and found a few potentially nice areas. Might be headed to Yankee Springs or Custer tomorrow. Any thoughts?

BTW, was up near Muskegon and Newaygo. Newaygo looks ready to pop...might have today. Muskegon should be ready by Thursday.


----------



## Chris Eberhard (May 10, 2018)

I am debating heading to northern Michigan this weekend. Been poor in Eaton, Ingham, Clinton counties. Most that I’ve found were old and I don’t see too much new growth that I had hoped this rain would cause. My season in lower/mid seems about done, but I’m sure I’ll keep checking a few past spots. Never hunted north of Clinton County. Wondering how far north to go..??


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

In Indiana, I always let the trees tell me where we are in the season...doesn't matter if it's an early or late season. Not quite so easy this year in MI. When scouting between Kalamazoo and Grand Rapids on Friday, the parks looked prime for the last push of yellows and peckers, while the National forest and the coast looked like they were still early. By Sunday, the middle seemed like it was done with anything new, while the coast looked prime...couldn't believe I didn't see anything. 

With so little ground cover fighting for space with the morels this late, it makes me think there is still going to be a good 2-3 day push in the center of the state. My head says go north or stick to the coast, but my heart wants to try the center again. It's a tough decision when you're driving a couple hours or more.

That earlier post was right...the couple times I went scouting, I saw TONS of hunters everywhere I went. Hopefully, most are frustrated by now.

Has anybody ever tried the state land surrounding any of the highway rest areas? I've walked into some adjacent forests and saw a couple that looked like goldmines


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Found 13 yesterday. SW MI 
3 had to be turned back to the gods.


----------



## Andrew34 (May 5, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Found 13 yesterday. SW MI
> 3 had to be turned back to the gods.
> 
> View attachment 34452


Are the ones on the left whites?


----------



## bee.dreamin (May 4, 2020)

Hey all, I’m originally from Wisconsin, currently in SW Michigan, I’ve been living here for the past few years and have come up empty each season since I’ve lived here. I found a half free today, but have yet to determine if that means it’s the end or the beginning over here. any advice would be awesome.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Chris Eberhard said:


> I am debating heading to northern Michigan this weekend. Been poor in Eaton, Ingham, Clinton counties. Most that I’ve found were old and I don’t see too much new growth that I had hoped this rain would cause. My season in lower/mid seems about done, but I’m sure I’ll keep checking a few past spots. Never hunted north of Clinton County. Wondering how far north to go..??


I would say Cheboygan County is at its peek this past weekend for the black morels. I have posted my finds for Saturday and Sunday. Pretty good hunting. I expect this coming weekend to still produce older black morels but its getting hard to find spots not hunted already. I expect the grays to just be starting this weekend with the warmth predicted the rest of the week. Get up north soon guys!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

bee.dreamin said:


> Hey all, I’m originally from Wisconsin, currently in SW Michigan, I’ve been living here for the past few years and have come up empty each season since I’ve lived here. I found a half free today, but have yet to determine if that means it’s the end or the beginning over here. any advice would be awesome.


Hi @bee.dreamin - In normal years, the half-frees come
just before the whites/yellow.

Generally, it is a good indicator that the *great morels* are soon to follow.

However, not this season. And certainly not every season.

This year has em "coming and going"
in all directions in SW MI.

What I can say is since you found a half-free,
see if you can't find more half-frees in that area. 
Rarely are they alone.

I know you're after the better morels, likely, but it will
help you train your eyes to see them better.

Use the half-free as your
"test hunt" to training your eyes on the pattern.

I recommend this because by seeing those half-free,
you just may see the *great morels* you're after.

Where mushrooms grow, OTHER mushrooms grow.
Potentially, the ones you want find. So the good news is
"you're in a shroomy spot" of you're seeing half-frees.


----------



## bee.dreamin (May 4, 2020)

Noskydaddy,
thanks for the advice, I have found a handful of pheasant backs the last two days out, so that’s encouraging.



noskydaddy said:


> Hi @bee.dreamin - In normal years, the half-frees come
> just before the whites/yellow.
> 
> Generally, it is a good indicator that the *great morels* are soon to follow.
> ...


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

wade said:


> View attachment 34096
> View attachment 34100
> @CHILL and Everyone
> Here is a picture of @Stelthshroomer and @celticcurl about two miles out..
> ...


We never did get back there to check it again this year... did we? Or was it just not there?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

celticcurl said:


> We never did get back there to check it again this year... did we? Or was it just not there?


Nope.. we headed south across 
"Coldspring Bottom" up the hill thru the cedars and the little patch of twisted trees.
Then we circled back around..
But decided to take the easy trail back to the truck.. so we never made it back over beyond Coldspring and the other cedars and area where that Big Oyster was probably growing again for us this year


----------



## Auggyfamily (Mar 25, 2020)

Anyone finding around Kalamazoo or Muskegon.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rochester shroomer said:


> I am heading up to boyne area this Thursday for the weekend will have more info as to where the season is up there!


Great thanks I plan on being in boyne Saturday maybe I'm going to hit the manistee Friday


----------



## Auggyfamily (Mar 25, 2020)

Let me know! Working up from Muskegon Thursday..


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

63 morels today. Mostly tulip morels (morchella dimunitiva)

3 old ones back to the gods.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

noskydaddy said:


> 63 morels today. Mostly tulip morels (morchella dimunitiva)
> 
> 3 old ones back to the gods.
> 
> View attachment 34542


YOU ALWAYS take good pictures @noskydaddy


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Here's an @noskydaddy Classic from 2017 Back when all of Our Lives where Easier.








and another


----------



## FERNSnFUNGI (May 15, 2020)

Was up in Ogemaw County north of West Branch today. Conditions are perfect, after all of this rain we've seen, just waiting for the next few days of temps in the 70s to help them pop. It's been a late start to the season this year. I'm trying to stay patient lol


----------



## george (Apr 18, 2013)

CHILL said:


> View attachment 34028
> View attachment 34028
> Anyone have any idea what these are? I don’t plan on harvesting so don’t worry, I won’t be crazy enough to take someone’s word and eat them but I’d like to know. I’m going to start hunting for other varieties after learning more.
> View attachment 34026


----------



## george (Apr 18, 2013)

CHILL said:


> Sorry, posted too soon. Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it!


The gills don't look right to me.


----------



## Andrew34 (May 5, 2020)

Walked for several hours around Portland state game area today, came up empty handed. There weren't many elms in the areas I was in. Most were very young and very much alive. I did come across a long row of old Apple trees but didn't see anything. Nothing but wild rose growing all over that place, it was a miserable walk. Checked another spot in the Lansing area and again nothing. This place has elms in every state of life and death, from some that died ten minutes ago to ones that are about ten minutes from falling to the ground, and not a single morel. Checked my private land spot and the yellows are hardly an inch tall, but there are a lot of them and I'm confident no one else goes back there so I'm going to give them some time. Any danger in letting them go aside from other people finding them? I've never looked in to how long it takes them to get maximum size. 

Hope someone else here had some luck today.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Searched all over Ottawa Co and Yankee Springs on Tuesday to no avail...a ton of people out looking yet again. I still think MI will be getting a nice push of yellows everywhere, and be done after the weekend. I'll be making the drive again to be up there at the butt crack o dawn today. I'll give an update when I get home.


----------



## Auggyfamily (Mar 25, 2020)

JSTB1723 said:


> Southwest Michigan


What county?


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Andrew34 said:


> Walked for several hours around Portland state game area today, came up empty handed. There weren't many elms in the areas I was in. Most were very young and very much alive. I did come across a long row of old Apple trees but didn't see anything. Nothing but wild rose growing all over that place, it was a miserable walk. Checked another spot in the Lansing area and again nothing. This place has elms in every state of life and death, from some that died ten minutes ago to ones that are about ten minutes from falling to the ground, and not a single morel. Checked my private land spot and the yellows are hardly an inch tall, but there are a lot of them and I'm confident no one else goes back there so I'm going to give them some time. Any danger in letting them go aside from other people finding them? I've never looked in to how long it takes them to get maximum size.
> 
> Hope someone else here had some luck today.


Hi Andrew,

I let small grays and yellows go all the time because usually within a week, sometimes just two days if warm or we get some rain, those morels can triple or even more in size. Its an amazing thing. Of course there is always the chance that someone will pick them while you wait but in my experience I usually beat others to them as long as I get back to the spot every other day. And usually then I pick the larger ones and leave the smaller ones. Then I may go back to that spot in a week or two and try to get some monsters.

Just my technique for what it is worth.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> I let small grays and yellows go all the time because usually within a week, sometimes just two days if warm or we get some rain, those morels can triple or even more in size. Its an amazing thing. Of course there is always the chance that someone will pick them while you wait but in my experience I usually beat others to them as long as I get back to the spot every other day. And usually then I pick the larger ones and leave the smaller ones. Then I may go back to that spot in a week or two and try to get some monsters.
> 
> Just my technique for what it is worth.



Yesterday's finds 1.5 hours Emmet County. The black morels are peak in Northern Michigan. I found no grays yet.


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

Andrew34 said:


> Any danger in letting them go aside from other people finding them? I've never looked in to how long it takes them to get maximum size.


There is absolutely the chance someone will get them. I know some people return to where others have been and find additional ones. I've got some I've been watching in Clare Co. More worried about bugs eating them. I wanted to watch them. It's been about 2 weeks and I think they're ready. They are about 4" tall but the top on one looks a littel dry and I think a bug started on the other. I will pick them today.


----------



## Andrew34 (May 5, 2020)

Morchella Maximus said:


> There is absolutely the chance someone will get them. I know some people return to where others have been and find additional ones. I've got some I've been watching in Clare Co. More worried about bugs eating them. I wanted to watch them. It's been about 2 weeks and I think they're ready. They are about 4" tall but the top on one looks a littel dry and I think a bug started on the other. I will pick them today.


Well the ones I'm referring to are on private with the homeowners home all day so they're hopefully safe.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Andrew34 said:


> Well the ones I'm referring to are on private with the homeowners home all day so they're hopefully safe.


Hi Andrew,

Yes they should be safe on private land I would let them grow for a couple days to a week.

Glenn


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Found 4 pretty fresh blondes today. Taking them with me. Got the truck all packed ready to head north first thing tomorrow. Can’t wait to continue my quest


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

I found a pretty fresh blonde but I'm married.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Morchella Maximus said:


> I found a pretty fresh blonde but I'm married.


Then you already have enough distractions at Home..
So..forget about the fresh Blonde 
As for me..i think just Chewy & Me will get into the woods tomorrow







Picture of @Kokomorel and Chewy finding


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

wade said:


> Then you already have enough distractions at Home..
> So..forget about the fresh Blonde
> As for me..i think just Chewy & Me will get into the woods tomorrow
> View attachment 34706
> Picture of @Kokomorel and Chewy finding


A dog after my own heart!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 34186
> View attachment 34188
> View attachment 34190
> View attachment 34192
> ...


Very nice photos! Made my mouth water! Good job!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

CHILL said:


> View attachment 34028
> View attachment 34028
> Anyone have any idea what these are? I don’t plan on harvesting so don’t worry, I won’t be crazy enough to take someone’s word and eat them but I’d like to know. I’m going to start hunting for other varieties after learning more.
> View attachment 34026


In my humble opinion it's an Oyster (Pleurotus ostreatus), but one way I check mine is to smell them! They all have a distinct smell of an oyster mushroom. A spore print would help you too! Happy Shroomin'.....


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Well, didn't find anything along the western coast (north of Muskegon) or Manistee yesterday. There was barely a hint of any other fungus, and the ground cover looks perfect for peckers and yellows...would say it's done, otherwise. 

My season in Indiana was awesome. I didn't even make it to some sights and picked over a thousand this year. Had one forest where I've been putting slurry pay me back in a big way, despite spots being raided. Blacks were becoming non-existent around here and I found some beauties for the first time in a long time. 

Good luck to those still chugging along...I'll help out when I can. My knees are hating me, so I don't know about taking another trip. I've always been an ash forest hunter, but would like to start conquering the elms. Maybe next year.


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

Regionnaire said:


> putting slurry pay me


How does this work? Do you slurry an existing find or somewhere new? How would you select a place? Did it work in just 1 year? How do you make it (#/sq ft or yard)?


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

I found some Gyromitra today. Does that have any significance?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Mannn Gaylord area looks dry...and possibly needs another week? What's everyone's thoughts....


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Found 30 tulip morels today. They seem to be the only
thing going in SW MI at the moment.

Pretty still out there. Maybe one more push? We're all hoping!


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Mannn Gaylord area looks dry...and possibly needs another week? What's everyone's thoughts....


Was there yesterday we found very few think it’s early going up next week suppose get lot of rain starting Monday and the temps has them ready but think was about a week early


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

But best luck to ya the weather was beautiful while we there so still good be in the woods


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> Mannn Gaylord area looks dry...and possibly needs another week? What's everyone's thoughts....


It sucks. I put in almost 2 days and got 4 blacks and 2 blondes. Found hardly any fungus in Manistee. One mica cap and a few gyromitras and 2 blondes. It's like the fungus hasn't even started up there... I mean there was NOTHING... and not Wade's kind of nothing. It looked early.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> Found 30 tulip morels today. They seem to be the only
> thing going in SW MI at the moment.
> 
> Pretty still out there. Maybe one more push? We're all hoping!


Those have been the only thing saving my season... but I'm done with them. In my area they like to grow under the roses next to the poison ivy.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

celticcurl said:


> Those have been the only thing saving my season... but I'm done with them. In my area they like to grow under the roses next to the poison ivy.


Once I realized the yellows weren't popping, I changed my strategy. 
I guess you might say it saved my season as well.

Now I'm mostly targeting tulpis morels, which are in different spots.
I've been doing well under Honeysuckle where there is no vegetation.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Mannn Gaylord area looks dry...and possibly needs another week? What's everyone's thoughts....


I’ve been in Johannesburg for a couple hours. Took a quick walk and found 6 grays under 2 different dead ash. It does seem drier than I expected. Black flies are out too, hopefully we’d miss em. Good luck up here. Will report tomorrow


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

celticcurl said:


> It sucks. I put in almost 2 days and got 4 blacks and 2 blondes. Found hardly any fungus in Manistee. One mica cap and a few gyromitras and 2 blondes. It's like the fungus hasn't even started up there... I mean there was NOTHING... and not Wade's kind of nothing. It looked early.


Yep found just a few there today but its gonna rain next couple days so hopefully the manistee will pop


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

noskydaddy said:


> Once I realized the yellows weren't popping, I changed my strategy.
> I guess you might say it saved my season as well.
> 
> Now I'm mostly targeting tulpis morels, which are in different spots.
> I've been doing well under Honeysuckle where there is no vegetation.


I’m finding the tulips in my half-free spots.....by choke cherry trees....


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Yep found just a few there today but its gonna rain next couple days so hopefully the manistee will pop


Definitely some tuff times, slim t none..
and scattered odd Reports..
With all of us trying our best to understand
* what has happened
* what is happening
* where are they gonna Pop
* are they gonna much
After considering Everything we've all watched and learned..
All I can suggest now is....
* Basic Perseverance
* Love the Hunt
* You Will finally get into um somewhere

And when you do..
* again Basics
* observation of everything
* trees
* north south east west
* latitude
* elevations
* snow fall & rain inches
* temps during progression

We always try to recognize a trend and we should try to..
** But I think Perseverance may be Our best Asset in this Weird year**








@pastorj 's daughter from 2018








@guff76 's son from 2018

Just think of these and Other children
As they were trying so hard to BELIEVE


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> Definitely some tuff times, slim t none..
> and scattered odd Reports..
> With all of us trying our best to understand
> * what has happened
> ...


@wade my brother you have a good way with words and wording, you should have been a song writer or something to that nature


----------



## billb3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Glad to see that you’re finding success


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

"How does this work? Do you slurry an existing find or somewhere new? How would you select a place? Did it work in just 1 year? How do you make it (#/sq ft or yard)?"

It was trial and error. I've had a few work well, and some not at all over the course of about 3 years of observation at each site. I do tend to put them back in the same forest most of the time, in new areas, usually in an straight line, east to west. It depends on the forest, but I tend to start in a more south-central location in the woods where they get early morning sun. The one that worked best was a small park on a lake that had morels in other nearby woods in the same system, but separated by housing and roads, and on the other side of the lake.

My process that has worked is pretty simple. I soak the mushrooms in water with molasses for a few hours. Then, I transfer the morels out, add ash right away and remove it from light. I usually get it back out to the forest within 24-48 hours. My best spot took 2 years to start...this is year 6. I've added elsewhere in the forest due N-S-E-W, and now I have growth from the southern border of the park all the way to the north, and from the western border to my spot. It started paying with half-free, which is what comes up most in NWI, but now it produces greys, peckers, yellows, and for the first time...blacks! I had two spots produce blacks this year, and they are the only spots that I've seen greys or blacks in that forest.

I don't have any special plan when I put it down, other than looking for spots that look like they can host mushrooms. It appears to work best when I put it on the ground 6-8 feet from larger trees, with downed timber close by. I also like the tops of small slopes. I don't dump it all in one area, but rather a little here, and a little there in close proximity. I put it in a space of their own, and not on top of degrading wood...that has yet to work for me. A couple have worked when I put them around saplings. I will clear a small area, put some down, and COVER IT with a layer of dead leaves.

2 years in, the one spot paid with about 25 morels. I put down another 4-5 rounds and the next year, I found 117. This year I got somewhere around 500-600 out of there over the course of 4-5 days, and maybe 45-50 from another detached section on the other side of the lake that I started at the same time. That's without me even making it out to harvest yellows. There's one more section of woods separated by roads that doesn't produce. I planning to attempt to bring it to life starting next year.

I've been disappointed many times by slurry not producing. I've only been doing the slurry for 6 years, and have had it work 4 times thus far in new areas (out of maybe 30 attempts around the area). I really just do it casually. Every time I find some morels, I do the same thing.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Was there yesterday we found very few think it’s early going up next week suppose get lot of rain starting Monday and the temps has them ready but think was about a week early


I agree. I headed back to southern Michigan gonna go back north next weekend


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

elmgirl said:


> I agree. I headed back to southern Michigan gonna go back north next weekend


How old were the shrooms you found in Manistee? Forest or city? I scoured Newaygo, Duck Lake, and southern Manistee to no avail last week. Was I early, or maybe too far south? I'd head back if I thought I'd find some.

I'm surprised I haven't heard of anything coming out of Cadillac. Are we able to camp south of the U.P.? I didn't think we were able. What is the "recreation pass" deal with the state parks...do you have to register with the DNR or something? Here, we have to if it's a FWA, but not in state parks.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> I agree. I headed back to southern Michigan gonna go back north next weekend


Yep think Wednesday on be primetime


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

Regionnaire said:


> Are we able to camp south of the U.P.? I didn't think we were able. What is the "recreation pass" deal with the state parks...do you have to register with the DNR or something?


The Recreation Pass is a park sticker. They used to be purchased at the gate but the state figured they could increase revenue by enabling the purchase with your license plate. The price actually went down if it's on your plate. There is a letter P in the sticker. If you're out of state you'll buy one at the gate (more). I'm not going to tell you to go ahead anyway since there is no staff to patrol.
All parks are open for day use. Campgrounds are closed until late June, some until October. Private ones may be open. A private one I found was camping only with showers and toilets closed (big RVs).
Enjoy


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Regionnaire said:


> How old were the shrooms you found in Manistee? Forest or city? I scoured Newaygo, Duck Lake, and southern Manistee to no avail last week. Was I early, or maybe too far south? I'd head back if I thought I'd find some.
> 
> I'm surprised I haven't heard of anything coming out of Cadillac. Are we able to camp south of the U.P.? I didn't think we were able. What is the "recreation pass" deal with the state parks...do you have to register with the DNR or something? Here, we have to if it's a FWA, but not in state parks.


I actually found 2 in newaygo today seemed really dry however the 2 I did find were on the edge and fresh which to me says if they get rain within the next 2 days there maybe some yellows however I'm up in messick area waiting for the rain here hopefully my best spots are in gaylord and wolverine but I'll probably target those later seemed really dry in my areas there although ppl are finding them there I think it's just gonna b a tough year I think there will b a flush after the rain but not sure it will last long if the temps get real high


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

@morchella, @elmgirl

Thanks for the info, guys...I appreciate it.

I agree that it was really dry when I was in Manistee. I found a hidden spot up there that looked awesome other than the precip. Everywhere along the coast was the same way. Who knows...if the weather cooperates, maybe I'll make another trip flying blind. I started out just scouting for new spots (thinking I was late), but now I really want to find a few.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jms0001 said:


> I’ve been in Johannesburg for a couple hours. Took a quick walk and found 6 grays under 2 different dead ash. It does seem drier than I expected. Black flies are out too, hopefully we’d miss em. Good luck up here. Will report tomorrow


How's it going up there


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> How's it going up there


Hey Elmgirl... hows it goin for you? Did the recent rain help any? I'm probably heading to the U.P. tomorrow.


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

Regionnaire said:


> It was trial and error.


Thanks for the reply. I should have been doing this years ago. Does dehyration damage the spores? Has anyone every tried rehydrated slurry? I go out daily and am still empty handed.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

celticcurl said:


> Hey Elmgirl... hows it goin for you? Did the recent rain help any? I'm probably heading to the U.P. tomorrow.


Unfortunately got very little rain so wasnt much help we pretty much have just called it quits and just been enjoying our last couple days here we might travel tomorrow then heading home tuesday I might come back up n check my Gaylord n wolverine spots this weekend IF they get any good rain if not I guess itll be a done deal for this year! How is your knee


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@Glenn hi was wondering how it's going up north if you have any info did it rain? I'm still in manistee area near messick but would like to check my spot in wolverine and gaylord just not sure what to do... probably gonna head home Tuesday any info greatly appreciated


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

ONLY about 320 days till we have Fresh Morels popping in South Central Indiana again.. im getting Ready for spring 2021


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> Unfortunately got very little rain so wasnt much help we pretty much have just called it quits and just been enjoying our last couple days here we might travel tomorrow then heading home tuesday I might come back up n check my Gaylord n wolverine spots this weekend IF they get any good rain if not I guess itll be a done deal for this year! How is your knee



Awww geeze, I was hoping you were picking. I'm glad you're enjoying your time up there. I am debating what to do and when to go. My knee is getting better but I don't want to do miles of unproductive walking so I may reconsider leaving today. I don't think anyone is finding much because the other Michigan morel forum is pretty much dead. I think I've seen some reports on Facebook but nothing too exciting.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> @Glenn hi was wondering how it's going up north if you have any info did it rain? I'm still in manistee area near messick but would like to check my spot in wolverine and gaylord just not sure what to do... probably gonna head home Tuesday any info greatly appreciated


Hope wheather forecast holds true next couple days wanting head back to Gaylord area Wednesday for couple days.will post if finding and try give you a heads up.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> @Glenn hi was wondering how it's going up north if you have any info did it rain? I'm still in manistee area near messick but would like to check my spot in wolverine and gaylord just not sure what to do... probably gonna head home Tuesday any info greatly appreciated


Hi Elmgirl,
There are still black morels to be found out there. I picked about a pound friday the 22nd. Nice sized and still in
good shape. Walleye fishing saturday. Filled up the fridge with fillets. Yesterday went to Wolverine to look for 
white morels. Did find about half a dozen nice sized grays and also some tiny grays. But it is not really ready
yet. The only trees producing were my very best and dependable trees where I usually pick motherloads. Next
weekend I am expecting great hunting! It seems very late compared to normal years. But things are actually
right on schedule compared to last year and 2019 was my best year ever picking until middle of June. I started
picking last year after Memorial day and June was the peak. We got 0.25" rain yesterday and supposed to get
more over the next three days. I think you should really get up here next week.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Hi Elmgirl,
> There are still black morels to be found out there. I picked about a pound friday the 22nd. Nice sized and still in
> good shape. Walleye fishing saturday. Filled up the fridge with fillets. Yesterday went to Wolverine to look for
> white morels. Did find about half a dozen nice sized grays and also some tiny grays. But it is not really ready
> ...


I meant next weekend. My wife and I are going friday the 29th and trying to beat everyone else to my best
spots.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thx for info Glenn keep us posted. Will be up there wed or thurs hopefully. Best of luck


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Hi Elmgirl,
> There are still black morels to be found out there. I picked about a pound friday the 22nd. Nice sized and still in
> good shape. Walleye fishing saturday. Filled up the fridge with fillets. Yesterday went to Wolverine to look for
> white morels. Did find about half a dozen nice sized grays and also some tiny grays. But it is not really ready
> ...


Thanks for the info @Glenn what trees are best for blacks up there is it the peoples? We have already started up it's our last day we will probably head home in the morning and may shoot back Friday night and try 4 Saturday and sunday probably will be our last chance


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Hope wheather forecast holds true next couple days wanting head back to Gaylord area Wednesday for couple days.will post if finding and try give you a heads up.


Thx we are venturing there today just because nothing in the area we are in so nothing to lose! I'm actually gonna try to head back Friday night n hunt Saturday and Sunday but that'll probably be my last opportunity 4 this year. Good luck and if possible keep me updated thanks!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

celticcurl said:


> Awww geeze, I was hoping you were picking. I'm glad you're enjoying your time up there. I am debating what to do and when to go. My knee is getting better but I don't want to do miles of unproductive walking so I may reconsider leaving today. I don't think anyone is finding much because the other Michigan morel forum is pretty much dead. I think I've seen some reports on Facebook but nothing too exciting.


Yes it's not very good I've even ran into some commercial pickers who have and are picking however they too are saying worst season in years its 75 already and not even noon best of luck to you my friend for a fast full recovery on the knee


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> How's it going up there


Sorry I didn’t report sooner, my service was terrible. My group had pretty decent success on the ridges of north facing hills, all dead ash. In total for 2 days of hunting I’d say we ended up with around 70. Only hunted one time each day. Weather looks prime for middle to the end of the week for the big blondes. We were finding fresh grays of decent and small size and blondes just starting. Hope this helps. I’d be up there next weekend if I could. We did get 2 pretty good soaking rains and more in the forecast


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jms0001 said:


> Sorry I didn’t report sooner, my service was terrible. My group had pretty decent success on the ridges of north facing hills, all dead ash. In total for 2 days of hunting I’d say we ended up with around 70. Only hunted one time each day. Weather looks prime for middle to the end of the week for the big blondes. We were finding fresh grays of decent and small size and blondes just starting. Hope this helps. I’d be up there next weekend if I could. We did get 2 pretty good soaking rains and more in the forecast


Very good info thx again enjoy your fishing!


----------



## jparr (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey all, this is my first time hunting The Huron NF, found 50 blacks today but was hoping to get some blondes. I’ll be here for another week. Anyone have pointers for finding the blondes. Blacks were in decadent aspen mixed with dead pine and a fair bit of grass. 50/50 crumbly and fresh all north east slope.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

rockytop69 said:


> Hope wheather forecast holds true next couple days wanting head back to Gaylord area Wednesday for couple days.will post if finding and try give you a heads up.


I'm headed back up too. Might just go to the U.P.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Hi Elmgirl,
> There are still black morels to be found out there. I picked about a pound friday the 22nd. Nice sized and still in
> good shape. Walleye fishing saturday. Filled up the fridge with fillets. Yesterday went to Wolverine to look for
> white morels. Did find about half a dozen nice sized grays and also some tiny grays. But it is not really ready
> ...


 I was looking at my pins for 2018 and see a lot of them were for June 4th way up there near Gaylord and points north. Last year I didn't hunt up there because I was stationed at 12 Mile Beach the last week of May thru the end of June. Can't wait to check my U.P. spots!


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

I had 4 mid-season days like this combined from 3 of my slurrys. Had another 8 days with between 20 and 60. Small forests on a densely populated lake.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Thanks for the info @Glenn what trees are best for blacks up there is it the peoples? We have already started up it's our last day we will probably head home in the morning and may shoot back Friday night and try 4 Saturday and sunday probably will be our last chance


Hi elmgirl,

Yes lately I have been finding all the black morels in middle aged aspen stands (must be big-tooth aspen, quaking aspen look very similar
but don't usually produce as well). The hillier the better. I picked yesterday for just a little over an hour and found a good number of big
black morels but about half are going bad with all this heat so we are pretty much at an end unless you go to the UP. I spent more time
checking trees for grays and blondes and are finding very few. It is a bit perplexing but I have faith they are still coming big time because
this is exactly what happened last year. Super late but then super good! My next day for picking in Cheboygan County will be friday.

I'll keep you posted if you keep me posted!

Glenn


----------



## Andrew34 (May 5, 2020)

So we're pretty much wrapped up in the southern part of the lower peninsula then? Not a single morel other than the few blacks and greys a few weeks ago. Really disappointing considering this same piece of woods brought several pounds of late season white and yellows but nothing this year.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Regionnaire said:


> I had 4 mid-season days like this combined from 3 of my slurrys. Had another 8 days with between 20 and 60. Small forests on a densely populated lake.
> View attachment 35036


Wow! That’s incredible!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Andrew34 said:


> So we're pretty much wrapped up in the southern part of the lower peninsula then? Not a single morel other than the few blacks and greys a few weeks ago. Really disappointing considering this same piece of woods brought several pounds of late season white and yellows but nothing this year.


Yep.....I bet any morels that we’re up turned to mush after the heat of the last few days....and 90 today!
My worst season in my morel career (almost 20 years) except my first year when I had no idea what I was doing....lol


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@jms0001 and @Glenn for the updates did a little better up that way we only had ab


Glenn said:


> Hi elmgirl,
> 
> Yes lately I have been finding all the black morels in middle aged aspen stands (must be big-tooth aspen, quaking aspen look very similar
> but don't usually produce as well). The hillier the better. I picked yesterday for just a little over an hour and found a good number of big
> ...


Hey Glenn we picked in cheboygan yesterday half day and today found no greys all blondes found about 25 not much compared to what we r used to finding however was all new territory for us our normal spots are late and have me confused we stopped back at one of them today and found only 3 babies but fresh there should have been lots. I'm just wondering if this hot weather has ruined things in those spots yet also wondering if the cooler night temps will help any but man 86 in the days I dont know. We found everything around the norm elm n ash with the exception of 15 we picked under a dead apple out of pure luck before getting to the room. Heading home to Indiana tomorrow but plan on staying around and hunting til dark before heading out. I cannot go home without checking in on a spot we have yet to visit in charlevoix county 
Goodluck my friend keep me posted I may if worth it venture back Friday and stay til Sunday but only if it's really popping lol wish I had time for the UP this year but unfortunately dont


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> @jms0001 and @Glenn for the updates did a little better up that way we only had ab
> 
> Hey Glenn we picked in cheboygan yesterday half day and today found no greys all blondes found about 25 not much compared to what we r used to finding however was all new territory for us our normal spots are late and have me confused we stopped back at one of them today and found only 3 babies but fresh there should have been lots. I'm just wondering if this hot weather has ruined things in those spots yet also wondering if the cooler night temps will help any but man 86 in the days I dont know. We found everything around the norm elm n ash with the exception of 15 we picked under a dead apple out of pure luck before getting to the room. Heading home to Indiana tomorrow but plan on staying around and hunting til dark before heading out. I cannot go home without checking in on a spot we have yet to visit in charlevoix county
> Goodluck my friend keep me posted I may if worth it venture back Friday and stay til Sunday but only if it's really popping lol wish I had time for the UP this year but unfortunately dont



Thanks for the report Elmgirl,

Yeah I am worried about the heat. It is only going to last through Wednesday and I am hoping that most of the young esculentes are not up yet. When I say grays I also include the blondes. I consider both to be variations of the same variety just younger than when they get truly
yellow in color. So your report is pretty similar to what I witnessed Monday. I will let you know after Friday whether the heat is ruining them. 

P.s. I don't know where you hunt in the UP but I live and hunt Chippewa and Mackinac counties and they are way drier than Cheboygan and Emmet counties and if we do not get rain soon I don't think you will be missing anything.

Glenn


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> @jms0001 and @Glenn for the updates did a little better up that way we only had ab
> 
> Hey Glenn we picked in cheboygan yesterday half day and today found no greys all blondes found about 25 not much compared to what we r used to finding however was all new territory for us our normal spots are late and have me confused we stopped back at one of them today and found only 3 babies but fresh there should have been lots. I'm just wondering if this hot weather has ruined things in those spots yet also wondering if the cooler night temps will help any but man 86 in the days I dont know. We found everything around the norm elm n ash with the exception of 15 we picked under a dead apple out of pure luck before getting to the room. Heading home to Indiana tomorrow but plan on staying around and hunting til dark before heading out. I cannot go home without checking in on a spot we have yet to visit in charlevoix county
> Goodluck my friend keep me posted I may if worth it venture back Friday and stay til Sunday but only if it's really popping lol wish I had time for the UP this year but unfortunately dont


@elmgirl and Everyone
Yep..I’ve been thinkin of our good regular spots that we completely bypassed this year and now we'll never know what was there..
So yep..try to check all your spots..
All I can Comfort myself with now..
Is hoping what we left out there..will spore more and increase our Harvest in 2021








Picture from this April 18th 2020
Monroe County Indiana
* Me "finger in lens"
* Jeremiah "been drinking Mountain Dew" 
* elmgirl "up the trail ahead"
Hunting thru the "Lost City"...
We found some that Confirmed, that we were three days early ..
* It was great to be out together again *


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Heading up to Gaylord area tomorrow for couple days.Sure hope the Morels cooperate.


----------



## k_kindig11 (May 2, 2015)

When you say you add ash, are you referring to what's left over after a fire or the wood? I'd be interested in trying this out at my place. Just dumping the mushroom water/scraps in certain places has never produced anything.



Regionnaire said:


> "How does this work? Do you slurry an existing find or somewhere new? How would you select a place? Did it work in just 1 year? How do you make it (#/sq ft or yard)?"
> 
> It was trial and error. I've had a few work well, and some not at all over the course of about 3 years of observation at each site. I do tend to put them back in the same forest most of the time, in new areas, usually in an straight line, east to west. It depends on the forest, but I tend to start in a more south-central location in the woods where they get early morning sun. The one that worked best was a small park on a lake that had morels in other nearby woods in the same system, but separated by housing and roads, and on the other side of the lake.
> 
> ...


----------



## Driver (Apr 30, 2020)

Regionnaire said:


> I had 4 mid-season days like this combined from 3 of my slurrys. Had another 8 days with between 20 and 60. Small forests on a densely populated lake.
> View attachment 35036


That's really good awesome. So glad you're finding some. New to this site haven't been on in a couple weeks due to work just been so busy. Going to go out this weekend give it one last shot. But I understand my chances are slim due to this weather. Be searching around the Jackson Michigan area. Can anyone tell me do blondes and blacks grow in the same location? Also is there any other mushrooms that I should be looking for right now or that will be coming up anytime soon. Thank you and I appreciate your input have a good day everyone


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

Driver said:


> Also is there any other mushrooms that I should be looking for right now or that will be coming up anytime soon.


I use this calendar althoug I had to look up the scientific names and write down the common names. 
bloximages.chicago2.vip.townnews.com/record-eagle.com/content/tncms/assets/v3/editorial/c/3c/c3c3111c-cc5c-11e9-8414-c7308a848b44/5d6b2786d67f6.image.jpg?resize=960%2C720


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I think you need to post that as a link. Click the 7th box from the left on the top of the reply box (the one that looks like a chain), then copy and past the link the place that opens. Wait a minute, let me see if I can do 

Meh, didn't work! Has to come from outside the site, I guess. I tried to post a link from your post. I've asked for this before. Some sort of calendar of mushrooms that flush at various time of the year. I kind of have it down, but would like further reinforcement.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

wade said:


> @elmgirl and Everyone
> Yep..I’ve been thinkin of our good regular spots that we completely bypassed this year and now we'll never know what was there..
> So yep..try to check all your spots..
> All I can Comfort myself with now..
> ...


Was a great day thx 4 having us


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Thanks for the report Elmgirl,
> 
> Yeah I am worried about the heat. It is only going to last through Wednesday and I am hoping that most of the young esculentes are not up yet. When I say grays I also include the blondes. I consider both to be variations of the same variety just younger than when they get truly
> yellow in color. So your report is pretty similar to what I witnessed Monday. I will let you know after Friday whether the heat is ruining them.
> ...


@Glenn well we never went home ended up staying because with the heat the way it was and the rain I figured everything would come in one big flush and be gone and by what we are witnessing it seems right. We are not in the UP probably wont get to hunt that far up this year but we are in charlevoix county until sunday night. Pickings been ok the rain helped tremendously some new grays but mostly yellow so I guess the mature. Picked maybe 5lbs today hit a few good elms. Had to end it early tonight and find a laundromat lol


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@jms0001 just a question dont have to answer but I know you've talked about hunting and camping out your truck camper wouldn't happen to be a white truck ? Told my husband never know could of been u dont see alot of truck campers


----------



## k_kindig11 (May 2, 2015)

We are in Charlevoix county also. Hunted only about 1 1/2 hrs in the rain and came out with only a dozen before dark. Sorta hard to see in the woods this evening. Gonna hit it hard tomorrow but if we don’t do good we might head further south.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Yall are All So ...Awesome..!!
KEEP HUNTING !!
I'm probably gonna have to stay Home down here in Monroe County Indiana tending to Normal daily life responsibilities..
* I might still make a dash for the U.P.
Near the End *
* Which I'm thinking the End is beginning Now *


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> @jms0001 just a question dont have to answer but I know you've talked about hunting and camping out your truck camper wouldn't happen to be a white truck ? Told my husband never know could of been u dont see alot of truck campers


My truck is black. Just have a cap on it too so I’m roughing it lol. I got a decent mat with an air mattress tho so it’s not that bad. And no set up or breakdown. It’s a good way to go for a quick, stealthy camp...as long as you don’t mind a bear once in while! Lol


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Around 200 today Gaylord area some on the old side but lots of fresh to


----------



## Driver (Apr 30, 2020)

Morchella Maximus said:


> I use this calendar althoug I had to look up the scientific names and write down the common names.
> bloximages.chicago2.vip.townnews.com/record-eagle.com/content/tncms/assets/v3/editorial/c/3c/c3c3111c-cc5c-11e9-8414-c7308a848b44/5d6b2786d67f6.image.jpg?resize=960%2C720


Well thank you for taking the time to reply but I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be looking at I don't see any calendar nothing opens up ?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

One bigfoot today. Broke like glass into a million pieces!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

noskydaddy said:


> One bigfoot today. Broke like glass into a million pieces!
> 
> View attachment 35156


Still an Absolutely Awesome find though.
And Next year..when you arrive just a few days sooner..its Beautiful fresh Asexual twin....
"WILL" be within just a foot or few..
Right there waiting for You in Spring 2021
So I say...CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

Driver said:


> nothing opens up ?


Works for me. You may need to add the h t t p : / /


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jms0001 said:


> My truck is black. Just have a cap on it too so I’m roughing it lol. I got a decent mat with an air mattress tho so it’s not that bad. And no set up or breakdown. It’s a good way to go for a quick, stealthy camp...as long as you don’t mind a bear once in while! Lol


We rough it too however we stayed in a room to wait out heavy rain last night lol I just thought maybe it might have been you camping near us in the forest this guy had a truck camper set up as well. Any how we continue hunting here til Sunday and will pack up that night and head home hope you are finding tons


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> View attachment 35150
> Around 200 today Gaylord area some on the old side but lots of fresh to


My husband said good meeting ya goodluck hope you finish by finding a motherlode today!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> @Glenn well we never went home ended up staying because with the heat the way it was and the rain I figured everything would come in one big flush and be gone and by what we are witnessing it seems right. We are not in the UP probably wont get to hunt that far up this year but we are in charlevoix county until sunday night. Pickings been ok the rain helped tremendously some new grays but mostly yellow so I guess the mature. Picked maybe 5lbs today hit a few good elms. Had to end it early tonight and find a laundromat lol


Hi elmgirl,

Sounds like you are doing pretty good. My area near you is bust. Not many fresh ones and at least half of what was young and up monday wilted in all the heat. I did pick almost two pounds. My trees are ash. I don't have
any elms. And the ash are really getting bad. I'm moving my hunting further north today. Hopefully I can find
more firm morels.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@rockytop69 was good meeting yall goodluck


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Hi elmgirl,
> 
> Sounds like you are doing pretty good. My area near you is bust. Not many fresh ones and at least half of what was young and up monday wilted in all the heat. I did pick almost two pounds. My trees are ash. I don't have
> any elms. And the ash are really getting bad. I'm moving my hunting further north today. Hopefully I can find
> more firm morels.


Hey Glenn
Yeah yesterday wasnt one of our best but still managed a couple lbs hoping today will do better 
The rain destroyed alot that we had to leave behind we thought about going a little farther north but might just finish hunting out our spots near here definitely heading home tomorrow gonna be a grandma on tuesday so hoping to do good today n tomorrow good luck my friend


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

k_kindig11 said:


> When you say you add ash, are you referring to what's left over after a fire or the wood? I'd be interested in trying this out at my place. Just dumping the mushroom water/scraps in certain places has never produced anything.


Yes. I normally use ash from ash trees (go figure) and add quite a bit....you have to give the spores enough stimulation and nourishment. The forest looks absolutely perfect (lots of downed ash and saplings), and resembles a few I saw in Ottawa County while scouting this year. If I was putting it in an elm forest, I would try elm ash.

Just using the waste water has worked for me in the past, but only for one season. They need the food to survive until they can mesh with the existing root system.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Unfortunately, I'm done for the year. I went to the U.P. earlier this week and only found 1 very old half-free that blew its top long before. After that day of walking, my knees said enough. It sucks because I drove through Charlevoix with a little light left and thought about stopping and looking...just as a few of you started finding them. Oh well 

I was able to scout some great spots in MI and I think I'm ready to tear it up next year. I appreciate all of the help I've received from the members on this thread. I will be here to assist you guys out when you head south next year. I also have a few prime spots that I will welcome some of you to hunt with me.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

One more note to all of the morel hunters out there:

For many, this was a confusing year...as was last year. There is a reason for that. We are in a "grand solar minimum" cycle. This means that there are less sunspots than normal, which can wreak havoc on our climate. Solar minimums make for cooler temps and more rain (in case you haven't noticed). Normally, the cycle lasts 11 years, but it can last hundreds. The past two years have had the fewest amount of sunspots since the "mini-ice age" that led to the potato famine in Europe. 

In addition, the poles are shifting. The north pole has moved a considerable amount (away from Canada, toward Russia), and this affects jet stream patterns. The earth has actually tipped to one side because of the shift of ore within the Earth's core. It is one of the reasons behind the amount of "polar vortex" winds we see cascading down from Canada.

These changes in the environment have (without a doubt) had an affect on when, where, and which morels decide to pop. Understanding these patterns, and watching what the trees do are key to having success for at least the next few years.


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

Regionnaire said:


> There is a reason for that.


I knew these climate Nazis were wrong about man made climate change and global warming!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

wade said:


> Still an Absolutely Awesome find though.
> And Next year..when you arrive just a few days sooner..its Beautiful fresh Asexual twin "WILL" be within just a foot or few..
> Right there waiting for You in Spring 2021
> So I say...CONGRATULATIONS





Regionnaire said:


> One more note to all of the morel hunters out there:
> 
> For many, this was a confusing year...as was last year. There is a reason for that. We are in a "grand solar minimum" cycle. This means that there are less sunspots than normal, which can wreak havoc on our climate. Solar minimums make for cooler temps and more rain (in case you haven't noticed). Normally, the cycle lasts 11 years, but it can last hundreds. The past two years have had the fewest amount of sunspots since the "mini-ice age" that led to the potato famine in Europe.
> 
> ...





Regionnaire said:


> One more note to all of the morel hunters out there:
> 
> For many, this was a confusing year...as was last year. There is a reason for that. We are in a "grand solar minimum" cycle. This means that there are less sunspots than normal, which can wreak havoc on our climate. Solar minimums make for cooler temps and more rain (in case you haven't noticed). Normally, the cycle lasts 11 years, but it can last hundreds. The past two years have had the fewest amount of sunspots since the "mini-ice age" that led to the potato famine in Europe.
> 
> ...


Or, perhaps, just a cold week ruined the season? 

Last season was excellent hunting in the midwest. 

This year, every state that had morels pop *before* the cold snap also had excellent seasons. 
Plus, let's not ignore 100-year seasons reported in MT and ID due to perfect weather conditions.

I think weather (local) is more important to this equation versus climate (global). 
Thought not mutually exclusive.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> My husband said good meeting ya goodluck hope you finish by finding a motherlode today!


It was pleasure meet u both.we found little over 200 but had to come home wished could have stayed.Hope hit the jackpot.we go up every year maybe cross paths again.Be safe going home


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Meant to say Hope U 2 hit the jackpot


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Found some big ones.Gotta love Michigan


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

rockytop69 said:


> Found some big ones.Gotta love Michigan


Hi Rockytop yes I do love Michigan and you are a terrific morel hunter. This was some of yesterday's finds Emmet County. Fresher ones up there than what I experienced in Wolverine area. But numbers way down in my spots
from what they were last year. Still love it!!


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey Glenn just wanna say thanks for ur updates we live in central Indiana and your updates help us judge when to come along with watching the weather.We had over 400 for 2 days so cannot complain at all and got to meet some other hunters we keep up with here on this sight which was nice.Stay safe and hope u keep finding them.Maybe 2021 we will cross paths.Best of luck to you


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

I would like to add a trip to the UP next year and give it a try never been past bridge


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> I would like to add a trip to the UP next year and give it a try never been past bridge


Our first year up there we found 1 lol one mushroom....


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Well we are on the hiway heading home, we could of hunted today but we are exhausted we came up last Thursday to the Manistee area we never really put in any foot work there but rather enjoyed our cabin and time away then we headed up to Gaylord had 2 days that we really hunted our first day there it was 87 we determined rain was needed desperately and then we got pounded our best day was the times in between the rain. Over all we never put in the foot work we should have we did alot of exploring and scouting new spots and it did pay off both Jeremiah and I hit a decent spot he hit a dead elm for 43 and mine yielded 43 with 2 more when we re checked it. (A maple) during the rain we stumbled on a few beautiful whites and before we saw them Jeremiah stepped on the biggest on therefore he now named himself shroom crusher was so aggravated over that beautiful loss...this trip as all of our trips had some very comical moments, raging shouting disputes over hunting decisions and a few wildlife encounters thank goodness we avoided getting stuck anywhere this year! Some of our good memories came from hard work we were halfway through a day of barely finding anything when we saw a trail leading into the unknown that turned into CLIMBING A MOUNTAIN lol I was MAD cursing him under my breath of course however we saw 2 red foxes and when we reached the top the views were breath taking, the laugh of it all as we headed back down the deer trail at the top of the mountain sat two single morels 1 old yellow 1 fresh gray... we also ran upon a porcupine I instantly turned around we met some people from the forum @rockytop69 and @rockytop nice meeting yall I'm sure we will cross paths again thanks @Glenn and @jms0001 for keeping us updated its TRULY appreciated it always helps. I must say @jms0001 I'm a little jealous you got to meet @jack I've always envied his delicious looking dishes he makes hope everyone has a great summer almost forgot we have somewhere between 13-15lbs I'm gonna try uploading some pictures later stay blessed every one


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)




----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)




----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Be safe going up and once again nice to meet u both


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Going home I meant lol


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Love the new nickname “shroom crusher”!! Sounds like it was worth it for you. Thanks for the awesome updates, super jealous I couldn’t be up there this weekend. Travel safe, have a great summer. I look forward to these conversations and interactions again next spring!! Definitely gonna try some different shroom hunting this summer as well, always wanted to find some chants and oysters.


----------



## Lisa Duncan (May 31, 2020)

elmgirl said:


> Our first year up there we found 1 lol one mushroom....


Me too


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Lisa Duncan said:


> Me too


@Lisa Duncan I swear it's a whole different ball game in the UP now I can find them but it took a minute


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Anyone want to meet in da U.P?


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

If it wasn’t for having go back to the working world I would have


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

celticcurl said:


> Anyone want to meet in da U.P?


Man I really wish! I'm so jealous but hope you kill it like you did last year. It was a struggle just under the bridge 4 us as the spots we knew didnt do good not sure what the deal was with our ash spots hit on maybe 3 tops. Good luck hope to get to see you next year though if you still have my number send me some pics!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Grandson said good job nana n papaw


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> Grandson said good job nana n papaw
> View attachment 35264


 Looks like you found a good amount. I would be thrilled with that!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Well we are on the hiway heading home, we could of hunted today but we are exhausted we came up last Thursday to the Manistee area we never really put in any foot work there but rather enjoyed our cabin and time away then we headed up to Gaylord had 2 days that we really hunted our first day there it was 87 we determined rain was needed desperately and then we got pounded our best day was the times in between the rain. Over all we never put in the foot work we should have we did alot of exploring and scouting new spots and it did pay off both Jeremiah and I hit a decent spot he hit a dead elm for 43 and mine yielded 43 with 2 more when we re checked it. (A maple) during the rain we stumbled on a few beautiful whites and before we saw them Jeremiah stepped on the biggest on therefore he now named himself shroom crusher was so aggravated over that beautiful loss...this trip as all of our trips had some very comical moments, raging shouting disputes over hunting decisions and a few wildlife encounters thank goodness we avoided getting stuck anywhere this year! Some of our good memories came from hard work we were halfway through a day of barely finding anything when we saw a trail leading into the unknown that turned into CLIMBING A MOUNTAIN lol I was MAD cursing him under my breath of course however we saw 2 red foxes and when we reached the top the views were breath taking, the laugh of it all as we headed back down the deer trail at the top of the mountain sat two single morels 1 old yellow 1 fresh gray... we also ran upon a porcupine I instantly turned around we met some people from the forum @rockytop69 and @rockytop nice meeting yall I'm sure we will cross paths again thanks @Glenn and @jms0001 for keeping us updated its TRULY appreciated it always helps. I must say @jms0001 I'm a little jealous you got to meet @jack I've always envied his delicious looking dishes he makes hope everyone has a great summer almost forgot we have somewhere between 13-15lbs I'm gonna try uploading some pictures later stay blessed every one


Best of Times


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

celticcurl said:


> Looks like you found a good amount. I would be thrilled with that!


Most definitely we were! The season was good to us


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Sitting at work wishing I was in the woods makes for a long day.what a bummer


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Glenn u still finding?


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

rockytop69 said:


> Glenn u still finding?


Hi rockytop,

Yes I am still finding some. But it is puzzling. In past years I find at least one morel every other ash tree that is in good shape and this year I'm finding about one in ten. It is terrible. Plus I haven't found a tree with over six yet. Usually I find 4 or more double digit trees a year. 
Sometimes in past years I find trees with 40 plus. It is not happening this year. I will keep posting. This is yesterdays finds in Emmet County. I will be hunting in Mackinac County tonight and in Emmet county friday. Not sure yet where I will go saturday and sunday but I will post. It was really great meeting you online through these posts and other good people that are morel nuts like me!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Most definitely we were! The season was good to us


Hi Elmgirl,

I just want to say thank you for the great reports of your northern Michigan adventures. I love it up here too. I am going to keep posting my finds for as long as I have them. Maybe another week. Loved meeting you online and look forward to posting back in forth with you next spring!!!


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Hi rockytop,
> 
> Yes I am still finding some. But it is puzzling. In past years I find at least one morel every other ash tree that is in good shape and this year I'm finding about one in ten. It is terrible. Plus I haven't found a tree with over six yet. Usually I find 4 or more double digit trees a year.
> Sometimes in past years I find trees with 40 plus. It is not happening this year. I will keep posting. This is yesterdays finds in Emmet County. I will be hunting in Mackinac County tonight and in Emmet county friday. Not sure yet where I will go saturday and sunday but I will post. It was really great meeting you online through these posts and other good people that are morel nuts like me!


Yes that’s how we were finding them over weekend only found 3 tress with group clusters around but still we did on a lot of old ones we left. Thinking about trying UP this week wanting to see what info u could give us so thank you very much. Hope you hit the motherload


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> Well we are on the hiway heading home, we could of hunted today but we are exhausted we came up last Thursday to the Manistee area we never really put in any foot work there but rather enjoyed our cabin and time away then we headed up to Gaylord had 2 days that we really hunted our first day there it was 87 we determined rain was needed desperately and then we got pounded our best day was the times in between the rain. Over all we never put in the foot work we should have we did alot of exploring and scouting new spots and it did pay off both Jeremiah and I hit a decent spot he hit a dead elm for 43 and mine yielded 43 with 2 more when we re checked it. (A maple) during the rain we stumbled on a few beautiful whites and before we saw them Jeremiah stepped on the biggest on therefore he now named himself shroom crusher was so aggravated over that beautiful loss...this trip as all of our trips had some very comical moments, raging shouting disputes over hunting decisions and a few wildlife encounters thank goodness we avoided getting stuck anywhere this year! Some of our good memories came from hard work we were halfway through a day of barely finding anything when we saw a trail leading into the unknown that turned into CLIMBING A MOUNTAIN lol I was MAD cursing him under my breath of course however we saw 2 red foxes and when we reached the top the views were breath taking, the laugh of it all as we headed back down the deer trail at the top of the mountain sat two single morels 1 old yellow 1 fresh gray... we also ran upon a porcupine I instantly turned around we met some people from the forum @rockytop69 and @rockytop nice meeting yall I'm sure we will cross paths again thanks @Glenn and @jms0001 for keeping us updated its TRULY appreciated it always helps. I must say @jms0001 I'm a little jealous you got to meet @jack I've always envied his delicious looking dishes he makes hope everyone has a great summer almost forgot we have somewhere between 13-15lbs I'm gonna try uploading some pictures later stay blessed every one


Sounds like a great time, great pics.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Meant ok stupid spell check lol


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Hi Elmgirl,
> 
> I just want to say thank you for the great reports of your northern Michigan adventures. I love it up here too. I am going to keep posting my finds for as long as I have them. Maybe another week. Loved meeting you online and look forward to posting back in forth with you next spring!!!


@Glenn yes hope you finish with a great bang I heard from a friend they are still doing really well in Vanderbilt and a few other areas look forward to next season stay well my friend


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> @Glenn yes hope you finish with a great bang I heard from a friend they are still doing really well in Vanderbilt and a few other areas look forward to next season stay well my friend


Yeah I seen the insane Vanderbilt findings on facebook. I may need to do some scouting on that area for next year!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

rockytop69 said:


> Yes that’s how we were finding them over weekend only found 3 tress with group clusters around but still we did on a lot of old ones we left. Thinking about trying UP this week wanting to see what info u could give us so thank you very much. Hope you hit the motherload


Hi Rockytop,

I wish I could give you a good UP report. But for me the UP was a total bust both blacks and white morels. At least in the norther lower I did excellent on the black morels. Just the white morels giving problems. In the UP we didn't get rain for 10 straight days right during prime black morel sprouting period. I was checking on them and they were quite small and I was hoping for rain. By the time we did get the rain
it was 90 degrees and breaking temperature records. It ruined the black morels that I was watching. Last night I checked a spot that I did great on whites last year and two other friends joined me. We looked at hundreds of ash trees and much in between and found nary a morel. I am monitoring a few esculente that popped in Chippewa County and one succumbed to the intense heat last week and the other is 
holding on but not doing well. I skipped many of my other spots because there are alot of grassy fields to walk thru and the ticks were terrible.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the report and hope u find some more my family went up today to the UP not sure where I couldn’t get off work to go but when I here how they doing I’ll give u a heads up.was hoping they are finding cause thinking about going up for the weekend but how they do will be deciding factor for me


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey glenn
My family found none in the UP not sure where they were but sure didn’t have much luck


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Hi rockytop,
> 
> Yes I am still finding some. But it is puzzling. In past years I find at least one morel every other ash tree that is in good shape and this year I'm finding about one in ten. It is terrible. Plus I haven't found a tree with over six yet. Usually I find 4 or more double digit trees a year.
> Sometimes in past years I find trees with 40 plus. It is not happening this year. I will keep posting. This is yesterdays finds in Emmet County. I will be hunting in Mackinac County tonight and in Emmet county friday. Not sure yet where I will go saturday and sunday but I will post. It was really great meeting you online through these posts and other good people that are morel nuts like me!


@Glenn Do I understand you correctly that normally you find
one or so morels every few ash trees you check?

That is my experience as well.

This year the morels just weren't there for me. Not there.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

rockytop69 said:


> Yes that’s how we were finding them over weekend only found 3 tress with group clusters around but still we did on a lot of old ones we left. Thinking about trying UP this week wanting to see what info u could give us so thank you very much. Hope you hit the motherload


I have a friend that is in the U.P. and as of 2 days ago she said the whites haven't started. Near Munising


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

noskydaddy said:


> @Glenn Do I understand you correctly that normally you find
> one or so morels every few ash trees you check?
> 
> That is my experience as well.
> ...


Yes Noskydaddy,

Nice to meet you. Its hard for me to believe how many beautiful ash trees. Huge ones with leaves and very little ash bore presence and they have no morels. I'm about 4 years doing this and the other three years I did way better. Not that they all have morels but a much higher percentage than this year. But look at the reports on Michigan facebook from Vanderbilt. That is northern Michigan. It is unbelievable. But you know what? It just makes me want to check even more. I love walking in the woods looking for trees. And it really makes one appreciate the finds when they do have success.

Glenn


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

morelseeeker said:


> I have a friend that is in the U.P. and as of 2 days ago she said the whites haven't started. Near Munising[/QUOT
> 
> Hi morelseeeker,
> 
> ...


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone heading to the U.P. to hunt, stop at the Clare rest stop that is in between the North and South bound lanes. I found a brochure there that I think was entitled "Forestry of the U.P.
It will show you the predominant trees in different areas. Shroom on my friends


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Driver said:


> Well thank you for taking the time to reply but I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be looking at I don't see any calendar nothing opens up ?


I addressed this earlier. It does not appear to be posted as a "link". I tried to do it from the post and it did not work. I described how to do it, but nothing happened. apparently he took no action.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm on the UP and found half the blacks as last year and do far only one white 
Picked pounds of fresh chicken. If anyone wants to get together to hunt let me know. I would like to try the eastern part of the state


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

celticcurl said:


> I'm on the UP and found half the blacks as last year and do far only one white
> Picked pounds of fresh chicken. If anyone wants to get together to hunt let me know. I would like to try the eastern part of the state


I love that you bring people together by offering to hunt. We need more unity in our sport!
Great job @celticcurl.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

mmh said:


> Anyone heading to the U.P. to hunt, stop at the Clare rest stop that is in between the North and South bound lanes. I found a brochure there that I think was entitled "Forestry of the U.P.
> It will show you the predominant trees in different areas. Shroom on my friends


I learned how to identify trees on satellite images by knowing what trees grew in a particular spot near a road then going to satellite images on google maps to see them.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

celticcurl said:


> I'm on the UP and found half the blacks as last year and do far only one white
> Picked pounds of fresh chicken. If anyone wants to get together to hunt let me know. I would like to try the eastern part of the state


My friend found a lot of chickens too. I may go to the upper part of the lower this weekend just to hike around and if I find some big footed morels it would be icing on the cake.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

morelseeeker said:


> My friend found a lot of chickens too. I may go to the upper part of the lower this weekend just to hike around and if I find some big footed morels it would be icing on the cake.





morelseeeker said:


> My friend found a lot of chickens too. I may go to the upper part of the lower this weekend just to hike around and if I find some big footed morels it would be icing on the cake.


Hi morelseeker,

Did you to to the upper part of the lower this past weekend. I found a couple 7-8" morels. I don't know if that quite qualifies as bigfoot but I found about 50 the entire past three days (5th, 6th, and 7th of June) and most are in very good shape. I would expect bigfoots to be out
next weekend the 13th and 14th in Emmet county.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Hi morelseeker,
> 
> Did you to to the upper part of the lower this past weekend. I found a couple 7-8" morels. I don't know if that quite qualifies as bigfoot but I found about 50 the entire past three days (5th, 6th, and 7th of June) and most are in very good shape. I would expect bigfoots to be out
> next weekend the 13th and 14th in Emmet county.


Glen, I sent you a private message


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

mmh said:


> Glen, I sent you a private message


Hi MMH,

The reports I posted are true. Emmet County does still have good morels and even though the numbers are down they are quite hefty. I did reply to your private message with an in depth report.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Hi morelseeker,
> 
> Did you to to the upper part of the lower this past weekend. I found a couple 7-8" morels. I don't know if that quite qualifies as bigfoot but I found about 50 the entire past three days (5th, 6th, and 7th of June) and most are in very good shape. I would expect bigfoots to be out
> next weekend the 13th and 14th in Emmet county.


I couldn't make it up this year, would have been nice. Next year I'll have more time.


----------

